# 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

I swapped the wires as in the amber diy, though the wire colors were slightly different, I used the same positions. That and changing bytes 9-13 to 0A 00 00 0F 00 got me to the point where everything work's as it should, except I get outer ring amber and inner red when I apply the brake. 
None of the other bytes mentioned in the diy, i.e. 18 (which was unaccessable) or the others had the mentioned bits selectable in the long coding helper. 
A post in the mkv board and a google search showed that the 2010 coding for the tails is something of myth. So, I figured I'd post here and cross my fingers. 
If the proper coding is unavailable, I may try the diy in passat mode.
Here is my long coding for module 9
6D200B3E902D3EE4800A00000F0000000500008651008D605C8020000000
Any help would be appreciated it. Would using the beta help at all? (i.e something in the adaptation?) 
Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding (Fignewton)*

The coding changes you made look harmless but I would recommend changing it back to stock since the mentioned Bytes are not related to rear lighting.
This is likely a Byte 18 coding modification. Byte 18 is blocked in the current releases of VCDS due to reports of control module failure and undesirable results on various makes and models. 
It looks like you are a registered user. If you would like some coding suggestions, please Email us your complete Auto-Scan. It would be helpful if you include the OEM part numbers from the installed lamps and a brief description, or web link, of the wiring modifications.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I changed bytes 9-13 back to stock. 
Will send you the auto scan and part numbers.
If there was a way to disable cold diagnostics, I could conceivably run them in red only "passat mode"
I believe that the german 2010 jetta's still use led's, so I would think that there has to be a way to make it work.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding (Fignewton)*

Sent to the [email protected] address.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (TXRanger83)*

To subscribe to this topic do i check mark the options box for email me all replies?








Thanks


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding (Fignewton)*

Any update on the code and wiring for the 2010 Jetta with the european lights


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding (bigshaft)*

Not really. I'm still waiting for a reply on wiring diagrams (that match the actual wire colors and pin arrangement on the Jetta) Steve hasn't modified any coding yet fro the above reasons.
If you already have the lights and want some suggestions, feel free to email a current Auto-Scan. If you find any wire diagrams that match the actual vehicle configuration, please let me know! In the meanwhile, I don't have a Jetta here to experiment on


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to Dana the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta have been solved the wire swap is as follows; 
Wire colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black Coding is also required. A full scan was sent to Dana for his magic.

Regards
Bigshaft


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Thanks to Dana the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta have been solved the wire swap is as follows;
> Wire colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black Coding is also required. A full scan was sent to Dana for his magic.
> 
> Regards
> Bigshaft


Can you tell us about coding?What need to be change?


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Thanks to Dana the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta have been solved the wire swap is as follows;
> Wire colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black Coding is also required. A full scan was sent to Dana for his magic.
> 
> Regards
> Bigshaft


Are the tails you picked up with or without rear fog?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

I suggest you do a scan and send your codes to Dana but here is my code 6D200B1E902F3EE4000800054000000001000686500085605C8020000000.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

My tails have the fog but i have not installed the wire and there is a different coding for that install as well that Dana provided.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> My tails have the fog but i have not installed the wire and there is a different coding for that install as well that Dana provided.


awesome man, can you please update this thread after you do the pin swapping for the rear fog...thanks for the coding update, I have been waiting for somebody brave to try it before me haha


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you able to get Amber mode as well?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Fignewton:
Yes the amber mode works except i noticed when i apply brakes i get amber and the center red. Is this normal for this mod?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes it need to be like that.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't think so. it's my understanding that in true euro amber mode only the turn signal function will be amber. Outer amber and inner red was my original problem. Worked fine other than that. That was with the old wiring change (from the orginal MKV Jetta LED DIY), which i just swapped the same positions in that diy, as my wire colors (i.e. 2010) were different.

So essentially, with the swapping from the old positions and no coding, I got the same results as you did with new wiring position changes and coding. Hopefully, I'll hear back from Dana now that the weekend is over.

Old mkv diy for reference:

http://www.benricci.com/files/gli_led_amber.pdf


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry My bad. I did not pay attention. I was thinking when you have turn signal on and press brake center gets red and outer ring stay amber.
Fignewton is right. Coding is not good. I had same problem one time on 07 GLI , as I coded wrong.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

any updates on the coding change to get correct color for break lights?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

no not at this time but they are still working on it.


----------



## flyride (Aug 21, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

We will have some additional coding suggestions for Edward to try this week. I'm sure he will update us on the outcome.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta Led tail coding*

Hello All:
Sorry for the delay as I was out of the country. I have tried the many suggestion that Dana has graciously provided. With the wire swap mostly and wires as is for the rear light socket. The suggestion did make the European lights work as advertise except some of the codes turned on the rear fog light with parking or headlights selected and put on the burnt light icon. All the codes also logged 2 defects for the 09 Central Electronic when vag com. I have forwarded the various scan to Dana for her interpretation hopefully with a good resolve.

Regards,


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Hello All:
> Sorry for the delay as I was out of the country. I have tried the many suggestion that Dana has graciously provided. With the wire swap mostly and wires as is for the rear light socket. The suggestion did make the European lights work as advertise except some of the codes turned on the rear fog light with parking or headlights selected and put on the burnt light icon. All the codes also logged 2 defects for the 09 Central Electronic when vag com. I have forwarded the various scan to Dana for her interpretation hopefully with a good resolve.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for keeping us updating on this, hopefully it gets all sorted out soon for you...thanks for taking the lead on this too


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

Anything new on this front?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

at this point i have been living with the faults that have been logged and the light out icon but man those tails look good. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I received an email today about 1KD China market VW lights from a customer. I haven't dug into it yet, but time will tell if the OE Hella lights behave the same as the ECS tuning ones in Ed's case. 

Fignewton, (Steve ?) do you still have the lights installed? I'm half tempted to buy or borrow some so I can do some live testing. I would rather purchase a 5K0 BCM for testing than lights that won't fit my Golf.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

Dana, 

That's me. I don't have them installed. I didn't want amber brake lights. Has anyone tried them with the wire swap and the 06 change to byte 18?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

yes i have and done it with the ECS LED Tails as with the suggestions that Dana has provided. The indications are ALL GOOD brakes are RED and turn indications are Amber. The only snag are the bulb icon light on the dash and 2 fault codes that says rear parking lights are out and rh rear fog light but they are not out. EVERYTHING IS GOOD till someone can figure out how to get rid of messages and icon. 
regards


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry that was left rear fog light.


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

What is the final wire swap order and coding that you are using?


----------



## Ironman24 (Apr 18, 2006)

bigshaft said:


> yes i have and done it with the ECS LED Tails as with the suggestions that Dana has provided. The indications are ALL GOOD brakes are RED and turn indications are Amber. The only snag are the bulb icon light on the dash and 2 fault codes that says rear parking lights are out and rh rear fog light but they are not out. EVERYTHING IS GOOD till someone can figure out how to get rid of messages and icon.
> regards


 I am the one Dana mentioned above with the 1KD China Hella lights. I ordered them from parts4euro.com 

I have a 2010 TDI as well and would be interested to know the final wire configuration you used. 

If everything is working now and you are only getting 2 fault codes for the tail lights and fog light then it sounds to me like the cold diagnostics just need to be turned off for those lights. I am concerned with the cold diagnostics being left on and checking the LED tail lights. From what I have read that can be damaging to the LED lights. Any ideas?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

The Wire swap is describe in the top of this thread as for the coding i will have to look it up as i am leaving for work or u can email ur scan to Dana for her suggestions.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

are you still getting the fault codes?


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm still getting a bad code (that my rear fog bulb is out) and the bulb out icon, congruently only one reverse light illuminates in reverse (my led set does not have a rear fog). 

But, other than that it's all good. Red brakes, amber turns etc. It's at least drivable. 

I tried some alternate codes this morning to no avail.

I'm wondering if those of you with rear fog, if you did the wire splice, might everything be all good for you, with said current coding, if the only fault I'm getting is fog bulb out with no wiring splice.

I can post what code I'm using in BYTE 18, if Dana doesn't object, at least to get you into a drivable mode with these.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Fignewton said:


> I can post what code I'm using in BYTE 18, if Dana doesn't object, at least to get you into a drivable mode with these.


No Objections here. I was just considering coping and pasting some of the feedback (from about 4 customers, including you) to this thread in a confidential way, meaning no full names or VIN's.

Edit, I would like our posts to include the module data, production date, part numbers of the lights, pin configurations, and coding results. The beginning of this Golf thread is nice, since it includes most of that data:  LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog

I'm not suggesting we have to do it just like that, but something close.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dana, have you found where the trigger wire will go for rear fog, and if so have you heard of anybody w/ rear fog getting the same bulb out fault?

EDIT...when reading about it for the mk6 golf it looks like the coding changes depending on which CCU/CECM version you have, so would this be the same for us?

The reason I ask is because I will be swapping my CCU/CECM from 5K0 937 085 C to 5K0-937-087-G-Z5Y so I can install fogs the OEM way. And if its going to throw off coding or pin swapping I will just wait and do it once I have the "highline" module in place.


----------



## boramk5 (Sep 7, 2010)

*help jetta 2010 tdi highline*

hi i need help whit my new led taillights whit fog

i get 3 codes Tuesday,07,September,2010,09:19:10:22797
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0

long code 2D200B1E902F3EE4000A00050F00000401000882500085605C8020000000


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 084 C HW: 5K0 937 084 C
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 B 011 0028
Software Coding: 2D200B1E902F3EE4000A00050F00000401000882500085605C8020000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 326174C6D444
3 Faults Found:

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 3071 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.07
Time: 09:04:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
 Mileage: 3071 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.07
Time: 09:04:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 3071 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.07
Time: 09:04:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

thanks


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

TXRanger83 said:


> Dana, have you found where the trigger wire will go for rear fog, and if so have you heard of anybody w/ rear fog getting the same bulb out fault?
> 
> EDIT...when reading about it for the mk6 golf it looks like the coding changes depending on which CCU/CECM version you have, so would this be the same for us?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I will be swapping my CCU/CECM from 5K0 937 085 C to 5K0-937-087-G-Z5Y so I can install fogs the OEM way. And if its going to throw off coding or pin swapping I will just wait and do it once I have the "highline" module in place.


bump


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All:
2010 Jetta TDI with Hella LED Tail LIGHTS with Fogs Front and Rear.
I have repined the tail light sockets as per earlier mk5, installed European head light switch, installed the rear fog light wire, repined the two connectors as per Mk6 DIY and recoded Byte 18 to 15 as per MK6 thread. EVERYTHING WORKS, NO FAULTS, NOTHING! Thanks goes to Dana and all the DUB Heads on this AWESOME FORUM!


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Hello All:
> 2010 Jetta TDI with Hella LED Tail LIGHTS with Fogs Front and Rear.
> I have repined the tail light sockets as per earlier mk5, installed European head light switch, installed the rear fog light wire, repined the two connectors as per Mk6 DIY and recoded Byte 18 to 15 as per MK6 thread. EVERYTHING WORKS, NO FAULTS, NOTHING! Thanks goes to Dana and all the DUB Heads on this AWESOME FORUM!


So for the rear fog you did the exact same pin swap as for done for the mk6 golf? And you now have amber turn signals.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta LED Tail Light Coding*

Yes I always had the amber turn with the coding 86 at byte 18 but with the 3 fault codes lh and rht rear parking lights and rear fog light fault. The Fog light fault went away after i did the fog wire install and the repin of the black and brown connector as per mk 6 DIY led fog mod. then with the recode of byte 18 to 15 no more messages and everything works.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta LED Tail Light Coding*

To be clear the repin is at the instrument panel which is the same as the mk6. The tail light sockets where repin as per pre 2010 jetta DIY.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> To be clear the repin is at the instrument panel which is the same as the mk6. The tail light sockets where repin as per pre 2010 jetta DIY.


Ok so the pin swap for rear fog light is the same as the mk6 which take place at the CECM/CCU....and the pin swap for the actual tail lights are the same as for the mkV.

Is that correct?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Correct You got it. Thats right!


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshaft said:


> Correct You got it. Thats right!


Thank you sir, I just wanted to make sure I was understanding you right...now I just need to ask Dana if I should do the CECM/CCU swap prior to doing this mod or if I can do it after without having to do coding changes for tails twice.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta Led Tail Coding*

Good luck with your High Line ccem swap may the JETTA be With YOU!:laugh:


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta Led tail coding*

Hello All:
I have been having problems lately with bulb out messages reoccuring after i turn my head lights on then 30 minutes or so i get the bulb icon followed by a message stating parking lights left and right rear have a open or short in the wires, with BYTE 18 set to 15. I have tried the following codes at BYTE 18: 15, 21, 04, 1F with the same results. The one that did work was 0E vw golf plus rest of world under long coding.


----------



## plohish (May 9, 2010)

hello, i have same problem but for me 0E and 15 coding in 18 byte not working! please help

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0128 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B1E902F3EE4800800854000000405000286510085605C8000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 17021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 2677 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 20:14:03

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 2677 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 20:14:03

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello:
This my scan:Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 A HW: 5K0 937 084 A
Component: BCM PQ35 B 008 5019 
Revision: BG008001 
Coding: 6D200B3E902F3EE4800800054400000005400E86500085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 93202 999 18049
VCID: 3041DCF2DA51

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 31080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.
With Byte 18 at 0E


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

*byte 18 E0 !*

My tail lights are working great with byte 18 set to E0 

VCDS came today, wiring mod and light swap took 20 min, an hour playing around with VCDS and I now have remote activated windows, turnsignals flashing 4 times and some awesome blacked out euro tails! 

Manny thanks to all that have posted here! I could never have done this without the help on this forum! 

Latest member of the amber club!!! 

(now if I could just figure out what the blue inner LEDs are for... anyone know?)


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep spoke too soon, I am now getting left and right rear parking lamp out messages... Any one know how to turn off the tail light cold discs for our cars? 

Thanks in advance! 
-Ryan


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello 
Have you tried 0E? My is still going strong with no faults and working like a Passat.


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

*0E*

Yep it is set to 0E (not E0 as my dyslexia stated above) and getting left and right rear parking light faults, functionally they are working great, I'd just love to disable the cold diagnostics.


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

*still getting an error message*

I've tried every option that says RoW (rest of world) in the long coding helper and I'm still getting 2 error messages. my tails are functioning properly, I'd just like to stop getting error messages every time i start the car. Any ideas on turning off the cold diagnostics for the tail lights? 

I've repinned the tails as follows: 
For the drivers side you need to move 
the wire in PIN 3 to PIN 2 and the wire 
in PIN 2 is moved to PIN 3. 
For the passenger side you need to remove 
PIN 4 and moved to PIN 3. PIN 3 
will move to PIN 2 and the wire from 
PIN 2 will go to PIN 4 

and at the CECM I've: 
Trigger wire from pin 7 on the headlight switch to pin A17 (the black connector) on the CECM 

Move the driver's reverse power wire from pin A28 (the black connector) to pin C47 (the gold connector) on the CECM and put C47 on A28 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L 
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B3E902F3EE4800800856000000401000E86510085605C8020000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3C59E4F40619 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 21071 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

2 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 82 
Mileage: 3965 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2002.14.30 
Time: 16:50:18 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.90 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 82 
Mileage: 3965 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2002.14.30 
Time: 16:50:18 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.95 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## Ironman24 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been using 05 for byte 18 per suggestion from Dana and that got rid of my fault codes for the tail lights being out, however the led lights still flicker when you key on indicating the power test is still going to the lights.

I have not done any re-pinning of the harness or installed the fog light trigger wire yet, so I am still getting a fault code for the rear fog light being burned out.


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll try that today when I get home

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

Bummer 05 didn't work either...

Thanks for the help though..

-Ryan


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

*Update*

Dana is still trying to help up out, he gave me some other coding to try today, here are my results:

Code results:
05 Check rear right and left parking lights
06 Check left back up light 
1E Check left back up light
4A Check rear right and left parking lights
4B Check rear right and left parking lights
4C Check left back up light
86 Check rear right and left parking lights
04 Check rear right and left parking lights
20 Check rear right and left parking lights Check left back up light
15 Check rear right and left parking lights
22 Check rear right and left parking lights
43 Check rear right and left parking lights
21 Check rear right and left parking lights Check left back up light
1F Check rear right and left parking lights Check left back up light

Thanks again to all those working on this
-Ryan


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've got a MY10 Cup in my garage right now for an LED install. We're in the same boat as the other with the 0E coding- two cold diagnostic errors. I'm going to have the car for a couple weeks, so I'm going to run them as 0E for now and he can deal with the bulb-out light. 

I tried some of the other codes listed in the previous post (okay, one code- 4C)- and I heard "they're yellow... they're yellow" from the back of the car- so no 4C here. 

I'm hesitant to try the others at this point as I'm not sure what they're going to put the lights through when I save the coding.

I'll keep an eye on this thread over the next couple weeks. Thanks for all everyone here has already done to get this one figured out.


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

*euro BCM*

Anyone have the ability to get the PN for a euro BCM? I'm also adding front fogs to my car and need to replace the BCM anyway. So what makes the most sence to me is is to see if there is a different PN for a euro car with a high line BCM. I know the 2010 UK jettas have LED tails and front fogs....

Thanks in advance for any help

-Ryan


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I am considering pulling the trigger on these due to the TMTuning sale going on, though I am hesitant with it since it seems there are no for sure ways to get this without faults. Just wanted to get an update from anybody to see what is happening with their tails.



bigshaft said:


> Have you tried 0E? My is still going strong with no faults and working like a Passat.


are you currently getting amber turns? because i thought on the passat it was all red


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello TXranger:
I have the older Cecm and i have tried many codes the led tails are the one from ECS the fogs and back up lights are not LED I used 0E at byte 18 and the wire swap and repined of the tail sockets as in previous posting. Knock on wood I have no faults logged for the tails. I will be swapping out the Cecm to the highline unit like you hopefully it won't change my luck.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello:
Yes the LED Tails are AMBER during the turns and Bright RED during brake application and red during normal light application.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I actually have not done the Highline CECM swap yet, Dana recommended I try the tails first before swapping the CECM, so it looks like I am going to pull the trigger and get the tails from TMTuning and hope I get similar results.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Can people post up the part numbers of their CECM just to see if there is a difference there in reguards to if one causes faults and another one doesnt


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*2010 Jetta Led Tail Coding*

Hello All:
2010 Jetta TDI
CECM: BCM PQ35 B 008 5019 
ECS LED Tails Rear FOG LIGHT AND REVERSE LIGHT ordinary bulbs
Byte 18 set to 0E
Everything works no fault codes logged


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

TXRanger83 said:


> Well I am considering pulling the trigger on these due to the TMTuning sale going on, though I am hesitant with it since it seems there are no for sure ways to get this without faults. Just wanted to get an update from anybody to see what is happening with their tails.
> 
> 
> 
> are you currently getting amber turns? because i thought on the passat it was all red


yep still getting faults

Ryan


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok guys, I have upgraded my CECM to the from the 5K0-937-085-L (low-line) to the 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X hi-line European module in my 2010 Jetta TDI DSG Sedan and have the euro switch wired for front and rear fogs. Not sure if it will be beneficial to making these tail lights work any better or not but I'm willing to pick up a set of these and give them a go. I read through this thread quick and didn't see anyone mention that they are running the Hi-line CECM which might just do the trick...we'll see.

My question before I order:
I see that ECS sells the HELLA versions as well as OEM VW versions (big difference in price) but which should I buy? I have no problem spending the money on a quality product but if there is no difference then it's silly to spend $250 more for the OEM units.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Ok guys, I have upgraded my CECM to the from the 5K0-937-085-L (low-line) to the 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X hi-line European module in my 2010 Jetta TDI DSG Sedan and have the euro switch wired for front and rear fogs. Not sure if it will be beneficial to making these tail lights work any better or not but I'm willing to pick up a set of these and give them a go. I read through this thread quick and didn't see anyone mention that they are running the Hi-line CECM which might just do the trick...we'll see.
> 
> My question before I order:
> I see that ECS sells the HELLA versions as well as OEM VW versions (big difference in price) but which should I buy? I have no problem spending the money on a quality product but if there is no difference then it's silly to spend $250 more for the OEM units.


Actually from my understanding the only company selling the OEM LED Tails is TMTuning, The difference between the two is debatable, but some say no difference some say its massive. But all the Hella tails on ECS are made in China, while TMTuning sells the ones made in mexico for the EU market.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

TXRanger83 said:


> Actually from my understanding the only company selling the OEM LED Tails is TMTuning, The difference between the two is debatable, but some say no difference some say its massive. But all the Hella tails on ECS are made in China, while TMTuning sells the ones made in mexico for the EU market.


Well either way...OEM or ECS? I kind of like those darker HELLA ones to match the factory more smoked look of the newer MK5's...


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello all:
I have read some of these bad boys ( Led Tails) have led bulbs for rear fog and reverse. I think the ones from Germany have them. The Led tails I purchased only have the regular bulbs for reverse and fogs from ECS.


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

I need help, i have a 2010 Jetta Cup TDI and i just got some LED taillights for the car from ECS Tuning. I am confused on the re-wiring and the coding. My brother has a VAG-COM, and i just want to make sure I code it right for the AMBER I really dont want to mess anything up. I did buy the taillights with the ECS wiring harness for "Passat Mode" and everything seems to work okay on "Passat Mode" but I constantly get the message saying my rear drivers side brake light is out and also the passenger brake light is out. I was thinking i might as well go AMBER and take off the ECS wiring harness. Can someone help me? If its easier just to stay in Passat mode what do i need to do in VAG-COM to make "brakes light out" messages to go away? i've been hearing that maybe turning off the Cold Diagnostics? your help is appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello: 
All the info you require is in this thread. If you require coding help you can ask Dana for her expertise but u have to have a Ross-Tech product Vag-Com cable. I was fortunate to get my ECS Led Tail lights with fog to work with no fault messages and blink amber in my 2010 Jetta TDI.Don't be afraid of working on your ride. You will learn and you can share your new found knowledge with all of us. Remember its just a machine if you screw up you can fix it and learn.


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

bigshaft said:


> Hello:
> All the info you require is in this thread. If you require coding help you can ask Dana for her expertise but u have to have a Ross-Tech product Vag-Com cable. I was fortunate to get my ECS Led Tail lights with fog to work with no fault messages and blink amber in my 2010 Jetta TDI.Don't be afraid of working on your ride. You will learn and you can share your new found knowledge with all of us. Remember its just a machine if you screw up you can fix it and learn.


 When you got your taillights from ECS Tuning did you just have to plug them in or did you have to do any re-wiring to make them blink AMBER? I was thinking about just plugging them in without the ECS wiring harness to see what I did..but I went ahead and used the wiring harness for Passat Mode but im just getting that error message on my screen..I might as well go amber huh..


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello: 
The ECS Led Tails are not plug and play to get them to work properly. What i did was re pin the rear light plugs and repin the 2 plugs under the dash and add on rear fog light wire to the 
cecm next was to recode byte 18 of the central electronics unit. It took me almost 6 months with the help of Dana, this forum and luck to accomplish this. I have damaged 1 or 2 electrical connectors but replaced them and learned. So when are you going to start?


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

Follow the wiring mod for "Amber Tails" its easy to do, use staples from a staple gun to get the pins out of the connector. The colors on the 2010 wires are different but the moves are the same. Then recode byte 18 as Bigshaft suggests. 

BTW I still have a bulb out message, have not figured out how to turn off the cold diagnostics on the 2010 cars. 

Ryan


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Rad8tion said:


> Follow the wiring mod for "Amber Tails" its easy to do, use staples from a staple gun to get the pins out of the connector. The colors on the 2010 wires are different but the moves are the same. Then recode byte 18 as Bigshaft suggests.
> 
> BTW I still have a bulb out message, have not figured out how to turn off the cold diagnostics on the 2010 cars.
> 
> Ryan


 2010 TDI, and 46.4 on the last tank? 

Actual, or indicated on your Dash Display?


----------



## Rad8tion (Oct 25, 2010)

dash display


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

bigshaft said:


> Thanks to Dana the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta have been solved the wire swap is as follows;
> Wire colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black Coding is also required. A full scan was sent to Dana for his magic.
> 
> Regards
> Bigshaft


 
i just want to make sure, this is the correct re-wiring I need to do on my Jetta for them to blink amber? i dont need to do any re-wiring under the dash do I?? can someone help me with the coding? 

thanks


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AlwayzDubbin said:


> i just want to make sure, this is the correct re-wiring I need to do on my Jetta for them to blink amber? i dont need to do any re-wiring under the dash do I?? can someone help me with the coding?
> 
> thanks


You need to do swap at the tails for sure just like the DIY for the mkV jetta write up, now if have rear fog too then yes you need to do the wire swap at the CECM found in the DIY for the mkVI. Then you need to change the coding for the car with VCDS


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

TXRanger83 said:


> You need to do swap at the tails for sure just like the DIY for the mkV jetta write up, now if have rear fog too then yes you need to do the wire swap at the CECM found in the DIY for the mkVI. Then you need to change the coding for the car with VCDS


So if I don't want a rear fog light I only have to rewire the taillights. I just want to make sure..where can I get the coding I need for amber? I do have a VAG-COM


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AlwayzDubbin said:


> So if I don't want a rear fog light I only have to rewire the taillights. I just want to make sure..where can I get the coding I need for amber? I do have a VAG-COM


Correct if your tails do not have rear fog you only have to re-wire at the tails, and I would contact dana at ross-tech.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

*Euro Tails installed and working flawless!*

I received and installed my set of Euro tail lights today. They are the dark cherry ones from ECS Tuning and I switched the pins around per the DIY writeup. Everything is working 100%, rear fog light and amber directionals with no "light out" faults to be seen!

A little background:

Hi-Line CECM module: *5K0937087CZ0X*
OEM Bi-Xenon
OEM Fog's
Rear Fog
Euro LED Tails
Euro Switch

*Byte 18 is: 0E*

My long coding is: 2D200B1E902F3EE48008008160008B040100*0E*86510085605C8020000040

Not sure if mine works 100% because of the Hi-Line module upgrade but all is perfect and the Jetta is ultra fly now!


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> I received and installed my set of Euro tail lights today. They are the dark cherry ones from ECS Tuning and I switched the pins around per the DIY writeup. Everything is working 100%, rear fog light and amber directionals with no "light out" faults to be seen!
> 
> A little background:
> 
> ...



You suck man!!! I'm super jealous of how your car is


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

TXRanger83 said:


> You suck man!!! I'm super jealous of how your car is


Haha, thanks man! It's how it should have came!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

**

Not that pics are necessary, but they just look so nice.

Cherry Red Euro LED Tails (ECS/Hella) installed:


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Not that pics are necessary, but they just look so nice.


Looks sick man, and also very cold :snowcool:

Can't wait to see your write up on this


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> I received and installed my set of Euro tail lights today. They are the dark cherry ones from ECS Tuning and I switched the pins around per the DIY writeup. Everything is working 100%, rear fog light and amber directionals with no "light out" faults to be seen!
> 
> A little background:
> 
> ...


Did you re-wire as follows:?? RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black ??

and for the coding to AMBER is it the coding above with the bold 0E? did you also disable the cold diagnostics? i dont have a rear fog light, would the coding still be the same as above? thanks for your help, I appreciate it!!:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> I received and installed my set of Euro tail lights today. They are the dark cherry ones from ECS Tuning and I switched the pins around per the DIY writeup. Everything is working 100%, rear fog light and amber directionals with no "light out" faults to be seen!
> 
> A little background:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

TXRanger83 said:


> Looks sick man, and also very cold :snowcool:
> 
> Can't wait to see your write up on this


Write up is done and I'll post it everywhere. It's kind of lacking in pictures though it is full of all the important information. I like to get the job done, lol. I may go back at some point and take it all apart and take some pics. 



AlwayzDubbin said:


> Did you re-wire as follows:?? RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black ??
> 
> and for the coding to AMBER is it the coding above with the bold 0E? did you also disable the cold diagnostics? i dont have a rear fog light, would the coding still be the same as above? thanks for your help, I appreciate it!!:beer:


I didn't pay attention to the colors because as per the Euro Amber LED writeup the 06-09 models used a different color scheme. I made all the same pin moves though:

Drivers side: Swap pins 2 & 3
Pass side: 4 moves to pin 3, 3 moves to pin 2 and 2 moves to pin 4.

I have the drivers side reverse light wire (no rear fog) moved from A28 (at the CECM) to C47. The wire that was in C47 gets left out.

*Byte 18 to 0E* (Premium RoW Golf, or something like that)

My long coding has a lot of other things in it (bi-xenon, fogs, fogs as DRL and a bunch of other tweaks), so I don't recommend you guys using it.



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks for the update!


No problem Dana. Get the CECM ok?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I want to add, that maybe mine are not 100% perfect. When powering on the car, they flicker all the lights by what seems to be a self test to verify everything is functioning. This may or may not be normal and may or may not cause damage...from what I understand.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> No problem Dana. Get the CECM ok?


Yes and it was in the '10 Gti for some Byte 18 coding experimenting. 

I had some faults for rear lighting that didn't return with consistency, but I'll note the RR tail light fault was the most consistent. I did not move any wires with the LED Gti tails, and as you noted above, the additional RR wire swap may be needed to resolve that.

I haven't burned up the 5K0 BCM yet, even with the Xenons plugged in, so I'll continue testing the Byte 18 coding and see what is...and is not similar to the Gti retrofit. In the meanwhile, I have a bunch of old and random pics here and I can photo your old BCM if you want to use the lack of front fog pins and such as example in the write up.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

It seems like I'm next in line to get my LED tails done w/ rear fog option of course  Unfortunately there are back ordered so I'll have to wait another month before I can start playing with it. 
My long code is: 
2D200B1E902D3EE480000081400000040300008641008D625C8020000000


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

bigshaft said:


> Hello all:
> I have read some of these bad boys ( Led Tails) have led bulbs for rear fog and reverse. I think the ones from Germany have them. The Led tails I purchased only have the regular bulbs for reverse and fogs from ECS.


None of the MKV LED Tails will come with LED Circuits in the Reverse Driving Light, or in the Rear Fog.

You do have the freedom to experiment with this on your own, BUT, you are on your own in this regard.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I need your help. I was trying to find info how to rewire switch/CECM for a rear fog light and I couldn't find anything :banghead: Do you know where can I find this specific information about installing wire and repining connectors for Mk6?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

WhiteWolfie10 said:


> I think I need your help. I was trying to find info how to rewire switch/CECM for a rear fog light and I couldn't find anything :banghead: Do you know where can I find this specific information about installing wire and repining connectors for Mk6?


It should be in my writeup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Upgrade-LED-Euro-Tails-in-a-2010-Jetta-Sedan


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much.
I should have my tail lights from ECS by the end of this week. Just can't wait!!!


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Rad8tion said:


> Follow the wiring mod for "Amber Tails" its easy to do, use staples from a staple gun to get the pins out of the connector. The colors on the 2010 wires are different but the moves are the same. Then recode byte 18 as Bigshaft suggests.
> 
> BTW I still have a bulb out message, have not figured out how to turn off the cold diagnostics on the 2010 cars.
> 
> Ryan


Are you still getting fault code?

I didn't insert the C47 back into A28 (left it unused taped up), I have halogen headlights but that wire isn't used at the bulb.

I used OEM Tails from MKSTuning, did rewiring on the tails.

I didn't change the Byte 18 from "00" to anything else.

I have no faults whatsoever, tails work with amber turns, You may want to give it a try.

MY CECM is lowline 5K0-937-084-A on my 2010 Jetta TDI Sedan Highline Trim built 09/09


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately I have the same 2 fault codes. Operation of tail lights is normal (with amber mode) but when I turn my HL switch to parking or headlight position only then "bulb out" message appears on my dash. Cold diag is still active. HL switch # 1K0941431CKOS 
2010 Jetta Wolfsburg


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0128
Software Coding: 2D200B3E902D3EE480000081400000040300158641008D625C8020000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3777C4F83FCB
2 Faults Found:

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 62
Mileage: 18386 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.15
Time: 20:18:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.50 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
ON 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 62
Mileage: 18386 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.15
Time: 20:18:23

Freeze Frame:
 Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.50 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
ON 

:banghead:


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bad news guys. Today I've checked every single combination for Byte 18 (00-99; A0-A9; 0A-9A; B0-B9; 0B-9B; C0-C9; 0C-9C; D0-D9; 0D-9D; E0-E9; 0E-9E; F0-F9; 0F-9F and AA-FF) and result is all of them set fault code except for two 06 and 4C but 06 uses amber lights along with regular brake lights and 4C makes front parking and side marker lights very dim and amber/red combination for rear parking lights. :thumbdown:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

That's strange although I never did get a chance to try my LEDs before I swapped out the low line CECM. I have found quite a few settings that result in no fault codes. Off the top of my head byte 18 to 05 and 0E work perfect for amber with rear fog.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

WhiteWolfie10, I agree and don't have any other coding recommendations... it sounds like you've already covered all of the options! 

I have AMD's old module but haven't tweaked too much while it was in my Gti, I had weird starter relay faults and with the Xenons and front fogs hooked up I had variable results/fault codes. Once the weather permits I'll dig into Byte 18, but for now I'm afraid I may actually damage something while randomly coding.

One last note on the coding, did you try disconnecting the battery after any of those attempts? I had a Gti owner (with the 1K0 BCM like mine) that had to disconnect the battery before the lighting would work after a Byte 18 episode.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dana, when I was trying every single combination for Byte 18 I was pretty straight forward. I didn't experience any problems with my tail lights afterwords. For each Byte 18 coding (or for most of them I should say) CECM was changing and/or reversing a voltage value between wires or disabling one or more of them but the ground (brown) wire was always serving the same purpose. So, that why it was safe for me to play with a variety of code combinations. It was always coming back without any problems to a desired coding value after it was simply entered and saved. 
On top of that I have copied and entered entire AMD's long code (even though I don't have MFI) into mine CECM to see what was going to happen and just as I thought I did not experience any problems afterwords. Perhaps it didn't fix a "bulb out' problem but it did not cause any permanent failures also.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Well guys, I installed and repinned (as per the MKV DIY) my LED tails and tried to have them programmed this morning. They changed bytes 9 - 13 (since I thought my car was an MKV). So, I guess I'll be going back tomorrow or the next day to have them fix it. Assuming they change bytes 9-13 back to what they were originally, what do I need to have these guys do in order to get the lights to blink amber on the turn signals and work properly? Does anyone know how to get rid of the bulb out warning for sure or how to disable the cold diagnostics. 

Just so you guys know what the lights are doing now, on the driver side light, the outer ring turns on amber and red at the same time when the light switch is on. the inner is red. The left turn signal blinks amber on that side. On the passenger side, inner and outer are red. It doesn't blink at all when turn signal is activated. Brake lights seem to work properly. Like I said, I do have a bulb out warning on the dash. Any help is greatly appreciated as this process has begun to frustrate me a little.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

What code for byte 18 would you guys use to make the amber turn and brake lights work properly (even with the bulb out warning)? I'm thinking *0E* is the way to go but I'm not sure if that's only with the updated CECM or not.

P.S., I'm gonna try that today, but if I'm unsuccessful, I'm gonna uninstall the LED tails and put on the old ones until this thing is figured out.


----------



## AlwayzDubbin (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm going to rewire my taillights this weekend like it said to at the beginning of this thread. So I need to recode byte 18 to 0E? I have no rear fog by the way. Let me know if this right. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Viw-piririw (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone 
I guess this is my first post, but Ive had the same problems with my tail lights for almost 3 months, First before having the bi xenons installed, My tails worked great, amber turn signal, red brake, Then i installed the high line module to power up the shutter in the by xenons, and everything started acting funny with the lights out on my dash but no message is displayed, now with the help of a friend of mine we got rid the lights error on the dash but but now when i apply the brake, the amber light come on as well the red. 
Wouldve been great if it was just the red, I dont have a vag-com yet but if anyone has it around the md area, i can share my code. 
My tails are without fog light, and no front fogs either. 
Special thanks to AMD IS THE BEST for his write up on installing the bi xenons, It helped me a lot.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All: 
I too have a problem after installing the Highline CECM my original Byte 18 code of 0E no longer works as the light fault icon reappears when lights are selected but the amber and rear fogs operates normally. This is a minor problem and soon will be fixed with the right coding. The front fogs are functionally as advertised. 

Regards'


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Viw-piririw said:


> Hello everyone
> I guess this is my first post, but Ive had the same problems with my tail lights for almost 3 months, First before having the bi xenons installed, My tails worked great, amber turn signal, red brake, Then i installed the high line module to power up the shutter in the by xenons, and everything started acting funny with the lights out on my dash but no message is displayed, now with the help of a friend of mine we got rid the lights error on the dash but but now when i apply the brake, the amber light come on as well the red.
> Wouldve been great if it was just the red, I dont have a vag-com yet but if anyone has it around the md area, i can share my code.
> My tails are without fog light, and no front fogs either.
> Special thanks to AMD IS THE BEST for his write up on installing the bi xenons, It helped me a lot.


 It seems to me like your friend recoded your Byte 18 back to *06* for US Jetta standards that why you have amber/red brake lights and no fault message. What is the P/N of your CECM?


----------



## Viw-piririw (Sep 27, 2010)

whitewolfie10 said:


> it seems to me like your friend recoded your byte 18 back to *06* for us jetta standards that why you have amber/red brake lights and no fault message. What is the p/n of your cecm?


 5k0-937-087-c-z0x 

Oh And i have a 2010 jetta Tdi Cup.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

bigshaft said:


> Hello All:
> I too have a problem after installing the Highline CECM my original Byte 18 code of 0E no longer works as the light fault icon reappears when lights are selected but the amber and rear fogs operates normally. This is a minor problem and soon will be fixed with the right coding. The front fogs are functionally as advertised.
> 
> Regards'


 Since you have rear fog light configuration you can try 15. This is what I'm using but with M2 and M4 faults detected. Find out if it works with your highline module.


----------



## Viw-piririw (Sep 27, 2010)

Just a thought, Since the passat have the led tail lights and hid headlights, What if we take look at its long code, wouldnt that shed some light on the whole problem?


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Viw-piririw said:


> Just a thought, Since the passat have the led tail lights and hid headlights, What if we take look at its long code, wouldnt that shed some light on the whole problem?


 The Passat has mono red type tail lights. And since there are no amber turn signals this circuit can be simply operated by voltage change from 4-6V to full 12V for parking/turn/brake lights operation. So, you will not find a needed help there. In your/our case the circuit requires a separate wire for turn signal to allow a dual color tail lights operation.


----------



## Viw-piririw (Sep 27, 2010)

So is it possible to switch to passat mode and go error free until this problem is figured out?


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Viw-piririw said:


> So is it possible to switch to passat mode and go error free until this problem is figured out?


 I'm doing that now and I'm bulb out error free. The only thing is when you brake, both inner and outer rings light up red. Only the inner is supposed to, but that's not a big deal for me. Turn signals operate 100% properly even when braking tho so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Beware though that someone on the forum told me that eventually, the car figures out that the LED's are drawing less current than the bulbs and eventually we'll get bulb out warnings. I have no idea if thats true or not (especially for the 2010's). I've been running the LED's in passat mode for the past 2-3 weeks and they are still working fine.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

JetProfet said:


> I'm doing that now and I'm bulb out error free. The only thing is when you brake, both inner and outer rings light up red. Only the inner is supposed to, but that's not a big deal for me. Turn signals operate 100% properly even when braking tho so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Beware though that someone on the forum told me that eventually, the car figures out that the LED's are drawing less current than the bulbs and eventually we'll get bulb out warnings. I have no idea if thats true or not (especially for the 2010's). I've been running the LED's in passat mode for the past 2-3 weeks and they are still working fine.


 But you will have your parking lights/outer rings much dimmer. They will operate at 4V instead of full 12V and they will slightly flicker. And if you have rear fog light wired up it will set a fault code for left back-up light being out.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

WhiteWolfie10 said:


> But you will have your parking lights/outer rings much dimmer. They will operate at 4V instead of full 12V and they will slightly flicker. And if you have rear fog light wired up it will set a fault code for left back-up light being out.


 At this point, they haven't been flickering and they're much brighter than the stock halogen lights I had on. They seem to be working fine at this point and I have no bulb out errors.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello, 

I installed my LED taillights last weekend with the wire switched per the DIY and added 0E at byte 18. I’m not using rear fog setup. 

With my 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg I received 5 faults with my current setup. The lights are functioning properly for the exception of my left rear fog being on when my light switch in the off position and of course the light indicator on the instrument panel. I’ve tried using several hex settings at byte 18 (0E, 15, 02) but none seam to correct the issues. 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 E HW: 5K0 937 086 E 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0028 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 27200B3E902F3EE4000000854100050401000E8650008D605C8020000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3669245838C1 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 04031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

5 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 19 
Mileage: 9442 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.22 
Time: 09:32:47 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.25 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 19 
Mileage: 9442 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.22 
Time: 09:32:47 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.30 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 59 
Mileage: 9157 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.13 
Time: 14:09:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.25 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 59 
Mileage: 9442 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.22 
Time: 07:45:51 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 11.90 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 19 
Mileage: 9442 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.22 
Time: 09:31:55 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.15 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

I see that 0E is the code for byte 18 if you have the rear fog. Anybody know what it is if you don't want the rear fog?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ended up installing the taillights tonight for this. Tried all the coding, these are OE VW LED Tail lights without rear fog. I ended up settling for Golf NA, everything works, but you get 2 bulb codes on the screen.

I can post them up, but it looks like at the time being this is where we have to live with the 2010 version of the CECM paired with the LED tails.

I'm debating on pulling the pin and taping it to see if the light code will go away, but thats for later in the week.

Hopefully Dana and the crew will be able to figure something out. Thanks in advance for all the help so far and anything that you can come up with 

I do have a legal copy of vagcom/dongle that i can post up the scan results if needed. Car in question is a 2010 Jetta TDI DSG


----------



## riceboi84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity...

How many of you guys are getting the bulb flicker on startup (cold diagnostic check)?
If so, is it just the LEDs or is it all the lights (side marker, city light, etc...) 
Please share your results and what code are you using foe byte 18?

Thanks


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

I also have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg with LED tails. Here is the story Jetta Owners:

Each BCM (convienience) module is different in our cars - and depends on build date.

The GTI's have had good luck with theirs, simply putting 15 or 0E into byte 18 solves their problems. The Jetta's have not been so lucky.

Each car has a few codes that will work without throwing a code, or doing cold diags. (blinky lights on start up). But there are trade offs...

You might find a code that that doesn't set off dash light, but does not properly light up tails (center light only for brakes, outer light lit with headlights on only) and REAR FOG.

THE ONLY WAY TO FIGURE IT OUT is to sequentially try EACH HEX CODE FROM 00 THRU FF (256 possible choices). I have done this (over a period of a few long nights) and found a few codes that work. Remember.. this is HEX, not DECIMALS..

So it goes as follows: 
00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 0A, 0B, 0C, 0D, 0E, 0F
10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D, 1E, 1F
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 2A, 2B, 2C, 2D, 2E, 2F

AND ON, AND ON, AND ON...

A0, A1, A2, A3, A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, A9, AA, AB, AC, AD, AE, AF
B0, B1, B2, B3, B4, B5, B6, B7, B8, B9, BA, BB, BC, BD, BE, BF

AND ON, AND ON, AND ON...

all the WAY to FF... its a lot of codes.

I have found the upper codes (ones closer to FF) are really wacky - Amber tail lights, blinkers screwed up, etc. 

HOPE THIS HELPS, AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

HiTechCD said:


> I have done this (over a period of a few long nights) and found a few codes that work.


Hello,

I also have a 2010 jetta wolfsburg.

If you don't mind, can you please post you code. This could possibly help myself and others.

Regards,


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

53, and 55 both work fine without Light on Dash - HOWEVER.. - NO REAR FOG :what:

52 works as well, but has stupid center area lit up which I HATE! I like my tails "Passat Style," where the center ring only lights up with brakes. MANY OF THESE CODES LIGHT UP THE CENTER RING with the HEADLIGHTS.. Ugggh.

0E actually works, but again, the center area is lit up with headlights on. 

I guess I am being picky... But hell, out of 256 possible combinations, you'd think there would be one that works! Thanks VW for putting in BCM's that are so LOWLINE, you can't even run Euro Spec OEM LED tail lights without a dashboard bulb-out light.. Only the best for the USA!


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

HiTechCD said:


> 53, and 55 both work fine without Light on Dash - HOWEVER.. - NO REAR FOG :what:
> 
> 52 works as well, but has stupid center area lit up which I HATE! I like my tails "Passat Style," where the center ring only lights up with brakes. MANY OF THESE CODES LIGHT UP THE CENTER RING with the HEADLIGHTS.. Ugggh.
> 
> ...


i'll try 53 and 55 and report back.

As far as LOWLINE BCM, i will get the code off the BCM, but on the TDI i'm pretty sure its not the lowline, fully MFD and all that jazz.

0E works, but you should only use this if you have the rear fog or you will get a rear fog code. The car i'm working on has the european VW factory tailights without the fog and the only code i could get to work was the Golf spec, everything worked, but would get the 2 light codes on the dash.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

53 and 55 gave the same results as 03 "Light Setup: VW Golf (5K) North American Region (NAR)"

-----------------------FIFTY THREE Results--------------------------------

Monday,27,June,2011,19:05:50:37655
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
77

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B3E902F3EE480080081650000040100*53*86510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7CBFB406FB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 06081 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 18:59:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.65 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 18:59:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


----------------------------------FIFTY FIVE Results -------------------------------------------------------


Monday,27,June,2011,19:10:16:37655
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
77

VIN:

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B3E902F3EE480080081650000040100*55*86510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7CBFB406FB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 06081 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 19:05:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 19:05:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

------------------------ ZERO THREE "Light Setup: VW Golf (5K) North American Region (NAR)" ------------------------------------------

Monday,27,June,2011,19:15:25:37655
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
77

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B3E902F3EE480080081650000040100*03*86510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7CBFB406FB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 06081 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 19:10:38

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 21320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.00
Time: 19:10:38

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 



So we went back to "03" as it did the same thing and had the same errors.

Reverse lights work (dual)
Blinkers blink amber
Brake lights light up the CENTER of the outside corners
With headlights on the outside circle lights up RED.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a 2010 jetta canadian version which comes with fogs and BCM p/n 5K0 937 086 E
I just recently installed the oem euro version led tail light without the rear fog setup and with the 
wire swap for amber turn signals. I've tried using codes from this thread but had no success so I decided to try all the possible codes from 00 thru FF (256 possible choices) which resulted with all bulb out errors except for 06 and 4C which unfortunately displayed the light incorrectly basically I had the same results as WhiteWolfie10 at post # 102 



> Bad news guys. Today I've checked every single combination for Byte 18 (00-99; A0-A9; 0A-9A; B0-B9; 0B-9B; C0-C9; 0C-9C; D0-D9; 0D-9D; E0-E9; 0E-9E; F0-F9; 0F-9F and AA-FF) and result is all of them set fault code except for two 06 and 4C but 06 uses amber lights along with regular brake lights and 4C makes front parking and side marker lights very dim and amber/red combination for rear parking lights.


I am now contemplating on purchasing a euro switch and do the wire swap at the cecm for rear fogs and see what happens.

Why is it that the european version 2010 jetta have led tail lights without issues? 

Is there a way to find out what BCM their vehicles use?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

kiekar said:


> I am now contemplating on purchasing a euro switch and do the wire swap at the cecm for rear fogs and see what happens.


Ditto.



> Why is it that the european version 2010 jetta have led tail lights without issues?


The only thing i could come up with is different CECM or maybe all european cars had rear fogs?

If you do 0E with your taillights, i believe the only code you get is rear foglight out. I believe you could put the european switch with rear fog in, then splice/solder into the passenger side light over to the left side of the reverse lights (if you wanted dual reverse lights). Just an option and i fully agree if you get the taillights without the rear fogs they should work correctly (i'm dealing with the EXACT same perdicament.)



kiekar said:


> Is there a way to find out what BCM their vehicles use?


Has anyone checked out what EOS coding is? I just saw one last night and noticed it had LED tails.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

phil123 said:


> If you do 0E with your taillights, i believe the only code you get is rear foglight out. .


On my vehicle when setting byte 18 to 0E I receive one error code when the light switch is in the off postion "*Rear Fog Left*" and three error codes when the switch is in the on position. "*Left Tail Light, Right Tail Light and Rear Fog Left*".

Do you think I would still receive the bulb out signal after i add the euro switch with the cecm wire swap?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd say you probably will still get the light errors, but not having done it I couldnt say yes or no with any certainty. We only had the rear fog light out when we tried 0E.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Based on feedback alone and NO live testing, I had a customer report 5K0 937 087 C Z0X combined with byte 18 coding 0E and everything worked including the rear fog without faults.

I don't recall if he was already a poster in this thread but the 1st upgraded module was 5K0 937 087 G with unknown to me color/index code and that one did not work without faults and every possible coding.

All of those modules are specific to the vehicle configuration ... so do NOT just go out and purchase that one based on my comment ;-) Check compatibility with the parts system and VIN.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Based on feedback alone and NO live testing, I had a customer report 5K0 937 087 C Z0X combined with byte 18 coding 0E and everything worked including the rear fog without faults.
> 
> I don't recall if he was already a poster in this thread but the 1st upgraded module was 5K0 937 087 G with unknown to me color/index code and that one did not work without faults and every possible coding.
> 
> All of those modules are specific to the vehicle configuration ... so do NOT just go out and purchase that one based on my comment ;-) Check compatibility with the parts system and VIN.


It was me, I have the 5K0 937 087 C Z0X (for automatic tranny, ZOV is for manual) combined byte 18 coding being 0E with rear fog that worked for me here in Canada with no errors for my 2010 Jetta Sedan.

The 5K0 937 087 G Z5Y (for auto and manual tranny) will give you error and/or bulb out warning on the dash no matter what code you select for byte 18, WhiteWolfie10 went through that experience and had to get the ZOX version to fix things up.

Do not buy the 5K0 937 087 G Z5Y, but the problem is that ZOX has been discontinued and superseded by the G Z5Y so you may have a hard time finding it, call a dealer and ask them to check inventory of other dealers and grab one while you can.

CECM/BCM modules are very sensitive to the exact car specs so be very carefully before buying one...

This may help: http://www.pjruane.com/jm/Byte18.pdf


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

I tried different codes for byte 18 recently and came across HEX code 10 which allowed the LED tail lights to function properly but threw a single fault code for side blinkers. 
Even with this fault code my right blinker functioned properly except that the blinker clicking noise was faster as if the bulb was burnt.

Is there a possible work around for this fault?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 086 E HW: 5K0 937 086 E
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 011 0028 
Software Coding: 27200B3E902F3EE400000085450005040160108650008D605C8020000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3669245838D7
1 Fault Found:

01835 - Bulb for Side-Blinkers; Right (M19) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 14128 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.30
Time: 14:51:11

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Was anyone able to confirm if 53 or 55 worked without causing bulb out warning? Since I have the LED taillights without the fog light, that's the actual set up I need.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

JetProfet said:


> Was anyone able to confirm if 53 or 55 worked without causing bulb out warning? Since I have the LED taillights without the fog light, that's the actual set up I need.


I can confirm it DID NOT work on a 2011 Jetta TDI, DSG, Halogens.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

digitalextremes said:


> It was me, I have the 5K0 937 087 C Z0X (for automatic tranny, ZOV is for manual) combined byte 18 coding being 0E with rear fog that worked for me here in Canada with no errors for my 2010 Jetta Sedan.
> 
> The 5K0 937 087 G Z5Y (for auto and manual tranny) will give you error and/or bulb out warning on the dash no matter what code you select for byte 18, WhiteWolfie10 went through that experience and had to get the ZOX version to fix things up.
> 
> ...


 Would p/n 5K0 937 087 C Z0X work on a 2010 jetta wolfsburg canadian version?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 2010 jetta and was using LED tails with halogens then with xenons, no faults. 

The issue is not with the finding the right coding, it has to do with the right CECM. 

I have the 087 C ZOX CECM (for auto tranny, for manual the colour index is ZOV) with no errors, if you have 087 G 5ZY or 5ZY (I forgot which colour index) you will have error even through lights may work as expected. 

for my car built 09/09 (jetta Sedan highline) G superseded C, but I was able to get my hands one C before the dealers ran out of them. 

I would recommend calling dealers in US (Some should still have it) and going with that CECM otherwise I don't know what type of modification will be required to make them work properly, they will not work by simply trying different codes. 

Someone from New Jersey (Whitewolf) tried all possible byte 18 codes from this list and it did not work until he swapped the CECM and got the older one as stated above. 

http://www.pjruane.com/jm/Byte18.pdf


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

digitalextremes said:


> I have a 2010 jetta and was using LED tails with halogens then with xenons, no faults.
> 
> The issue is not with the finding the right coding, it has to do with the right CECM.
> 
> ...


 My present cecm is 5K0 937 086 E on a 10/03 built jetta wolfsburg whick gives me a bulb out error with all possible codes. The replacement hight line version for my vehicle is 5K0 937 087 F Z6B. I just don't know if this version would work. I haven't found any test results for this newer cecm. 

what does this mean VW369 Halogen VW369 RdW TFL_0 ROM 14 VW369 VW369 halogen RdW TFL_0 ROM 14


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

kiekar said:


> My present cecm is 5K0 937 086 E on a 10/03 built jetta wolfsburg whick gives me a bulb out error with all possible codes. The replacement hight line version for my vehicle is 5K0 937 087 F Z6B. I just don't know if this version would work. I haven't found any test results for this newer cecm.
> 
> what does this mean VW369 Halogen VW369 RdW TFL_0 ROM 14 VW369 VW369 halogen RdW TFL_0 ROM 14


 I have a working highline CECM with LED Tails & rear fog. Unfortunately I have very minimal knowledge about electronics but I think we can try to solve this problem by 1) identifying the root cause and 2 determining what needs to be changed in order to bridge the gap. 

What I can do is use 0E, I can take some readings at the pins in the trunk and record which wire has how much current & voltage during a specific event such asking using parking signal, brake, etc. and compare notes with someone else who is getting errors with 0E, I think may be able to identify the root cause this way. 

Do I have any volunteers who are willing to spend some time and do this? I can create the use cases (excel file with what info needs to be captured) 

kiekar: Are you able to use a multimeter and take some readings?


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

digitalextremes said:


> I have a working highline CECM with LED Tails & rear fog. Unfortunately I have very minimal knowledge about electronics but I think we can try to solve this problem by 1) identifying the root cause and 2 determining what needs to be changed in order to bridge the gap.
> 
> What I can do is use 0E, I can take some readings at the pins in the trunk and record which wire has how much current & voltage during a specific event such asking using parking signal, brake, etc. and compare notes with someone else who is getting errors with 0E, I think may be able to identify the root cause this way.
> 
> ...


 Presently my vehicle is not setup for rear fogs. I’m using 1F for byte 18. One thing I did notice when testing codes for byte 18 is that after clearing the faults and setting byte 18 to 1F, I would not receive any bulb out warning (no faults). The lights functioned properly for turn signals and brake lights. This condition would work indefinitely but as soon I turned the light switch to the on position, I would receive the bulb out warning and the two faults for address 09 Left and Right Tail Light. 

digitalextremes: I don’t have a multimeter but my bother does. I will see him this weekend and try to take some readings.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*Amd is the best*

Hi Amd, 

I have a 2010 vw jetta tdi. I brought the cherry red led tail light set from ecs. I have a vcds. If i keep the inner stock tail light (reflective) and just replace the outer led tail light. What do i need to do? Can you tell step by step? I know i have to do pin swaps at the tail light. If that does not work, what do i need to do to make it work?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

it works, but with the bulb light on the dash. 

and if you put LED tails on the outside and stock on the inside IMO it will look like gar-bah-age


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*Euro switch*

What do i need to do to get no bulb light on the dash? Do i need euro switch?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bigeye said:


> What do i need to do to get no bulb light on the dash? Do i need euro switch?


 to date i dont think there is a way. pull hte bulb on the cluster? lol.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the LED tails, with rear fog, added front fogs and OEM bi-xenon's and do NOT have a bulb out indication. I did upgrade my CECM, so that might be what took care of the bulb out indication. I did all the mods at once, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry, yes, if you have the rear fog you shouldnt even have to upgrade the CECM, just code it like the european jetta's are. 

For those of you without the rear fog, my statement still stands.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

phil123 said:


> Sorry, yes, if you have the rear fog you shouldnt even have to upgrade the CECM, just code it like the european jetta's are.
> 
> For those of you without the rear fog, my statement still stands.


 You do need to upgrade the CECM for front fog's and OEM bi-xenons though.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*My scan*

This is the scan information on my 2010 vw jetta tdi. 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
>> Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L 
>> Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
>> Revision: BI111001 
>> Coding: 2D200B3E902D3EE4800800814000000405000086500085605C8020000000 
>> Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
>> VCID: 3C7D26D706F0 
>> Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
>> Component: Wischer 30071 21 0512 
>> Coding: 009795 
>> No fault code found. 

Is this cecm going to work if i install the cherry red led tail light with rear fog only from ecs tuning? No front fog lights. So all i need is a rear fog light wiring kit? Is that correct? Thank you.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*5K0937087C Sold by Ecs tuning*

Does any body know if this 5K0937087C sold by ecs tuning http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5k0937087/ES401545/ is the same as the one amd is the be best use for his upgrade cecm whick is 5K0-937-087-Z0X. The cecm sold by ecs doen't not have Z0X at the end. Not sure if that is low-line or high-line.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*5k0-937-087-c-z0x*

Amd, how much did you pay for you cecm 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X? Where did you buy it?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bigeye said:


> This is the scan information on my 2010 vw jetta tdi.
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> >> Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
> >> Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135
> ...


That's the CECM that my car had very similar coding to yours. I can't say for sure that the LED tails will or will not work with the low line CECM but from what I understand, you will get a bulb out warning (COULD BE WRONG). I had already upgraded my CECM prior to installing the ECS LED tail lights.



Bigeye said:


> Does any body know if this 5K0937087C sold by ecs tuning http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5k0937087/ES401545/ is the same as the one amd is the be best use for his upgrade cecm whick is 5K0-937-087-Z0X. The cecm sold by ecs doen't not have Z0X at the end. Not sure if that is low-line or high-line.


I'd contact them directly to make sure that it's the Z0X model. I can confirm that my car works 100% with the LED tails, rear fog, front fogs and OEM bi-xenons WITHOUT and bulb out indication on the cluster (and no errors).



Bigeye said:


> Amd, how much did you pay for you cecm 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X? Where did you buy it?


I paid something like $258 if I remember correctly and I got it from Paul at Keffer VW (user on here). However, I have been asked by another member on here to perform the same upgrade for his TDI cup and the C-Z0X can't be obtained by Keffer anymore and I can't seem to locate one anywhere. If ECS's is the Z.., GET IT! Also, just because mine worked I still can't guarantee yours will too...


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> I'd contact them directly to make sure that it's the Z0X model. I can confirm that my car works 100% with the LED tails, *rear fog*, front fogs and OEM bi-xenons WITHOUT and bulb out indication on the cluster (and no errors).


Many people can get the car to work with the euro led tails WITH THE REAR FOG. Its the people that do not have the rear fog that are having issues with the bulb light on the cluster being on.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

I just recently swapped my BCM from 5K0 937 086 E midline to a highline 5K0 937 087 C Z0X highline on my 2010 Wolfsburg. All I can say is that it works wonderfully. I'm using HEX 56 for byte 18 as I am not using Fogs on my vehicle. I have both reverse lights working and do not have a bulb out warning on my dash. Initially I used HEX 55 but my inner LED light was not functioning when the light switch was in the on position.


----------



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

phil123 said:


> Many people can get the car to work with the euro led tails WITH THE REAR FOG. Its the people that do not have the rear fog that are having issues with the bulb light on the cluster being on.


Thats not totally true, I've had my made in mexico led tails without rear fog for 3 years now and never got bulb out warning. Now I have seen and programmed hella china made led tails and those have alot of issues, lens turning yellow after a period of time, leds burning out, bulb out on the cluster. I do understand that the hella china made are much cheaper in price $200 then the made in mexico ones $450 but its worth every penny in quality and overall function.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

vw131999 said:


> Thats not totally true, I've had my made in mexico led tails without rear fog for 3 years now and never got bulb out warning. Now I have seen and programmed hella china made led tails and those have alot of issues, lens turning yellow after a period of time, leds burning out, bulb out on the cluster. I do understand that the hella china made are much cheaper in price $200 then the made in mexico ones $450 but its worth every penny in quality and overall function.


I dont see a 2010 Jetta in your list of cars, so i will venture you are talking about your MK5 with MK5 electronics. The 2010's are a bit different since they are basically MK6 Golf/GTI's with the MK5 body.

This thread is specifically 2010 JETTA coding, which is what we are having the issue with.

For what its worth, the tails i was working on were the mexico, expensive ones.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

kiekar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently swapped my BCM from 5K0 937 086 E midline to a highline 5K0 937 087 C Z0X highline on my 2010 Wolfsburg. All I can say is that it works wonderfully. I'm using HEX 56 for byte 18 as I am not using Fogs on my vehicle. I have both reverse lights working and do not have a bulb out warning on my dash. Initially I used HEX 55 but my inner LED light was not functioning when the light switch was in the on position.


Where did you buy your highline cecm 5k0-937-087-c-z0x?


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigeye said:


> Where did you buy your highline cecm 5k0-937-087-c-z0x?


I contacted 1stVWParts at http://1stvwparts.com/, located in Washington State and asked them for the Z0X part number no substitutes and they where able to locate one at the VW depot in Jacksonville Florida. I was also able to locate the part in Germany but the price was more expensive. They where asking 299 euros including shipping but you have to also consider the cost of duties and taxes. If your interested to contact them just PM me and I'll send you the email address.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

kiekar said:


> I contacted 1stVWParts at http://1stvwparts.com/, located in Washington State and asked them for the Z0X part number no substitutes and they where able to locate one at the VW depot in Jacksonville Florida. I was also able to locate the part in Germany but the price was more expensive. They where asking 299 euros including shipping but you have to also consider the cost of duties and taxes. If your interested to contact them just PM me and I'll send you the email address.


I am interested. Please send me information. Thanks.


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigeye said:


> I am interested. Please send me information. Thanks.


The email address is [email protected]
Website: http://www.ecspareparts.com

and this is the reply they sent me:

Thanks for your inquiry.
We can deliver the original VW Steuergera with the number 5K0937087CZ0X for 299 EURO, including delivery DAP until your address at Canada, delivered by DHL-Post Parcel Service. If you interested, please advice for your order with all destination data, we send you than the Proforma Invoice for advance payment. Delivery will be made within 5 days after Payment arrived at our account.


Kind Regards

The ASP Team
ASP Siswoyo-Muellenbruck
Dahmengraben 24
52062 Aachen, Germany
Tel.: +49 241 9291081
Fax: +49 241 9291082
Website: www.ecspareparts.com
Website: www.thermo-parts.de
EU-VAT-ID: DE216725529


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*www.ecspareparts.com*



kiekar said:


> The email address is [email protected]
> Website: http://www.ecspareparts.com
> 
> and this is the reply they sent me:
> ...


I contacted ecspareparts.com. Here is their answer.

1101251 Offer for Spare Parts

Thanks for your inquiry.
Steuergeraet 5K0937087CZ0X is replaced by Steuergeraet 5K0937087GZ5Y
We can deliver the original VW Steuergeraet with the number 5K0937087GZ5Y for 299 EURO, including delivery DAP until your address at USA, delivered by DHL-Post Parcel Service. If you interested, please advice for your order with all destination data, we send you than the Proforma Invoice for advance payment. Delivery will be made within 5 days after Payment arrived at our account.

Kind Regards

The ASP Team
ASP Siswoyo-Muellenbruck
Dahmengraben 24
52062 Aachen, Germany
Tel.: +49 241 9291081
Fax: +49 241 9291082
Website: www.ecspareparts.com
Website: www.thermo-parts.de
EU-VAT-ID: DE216725529

Will cecm 5K0937087GZ5Y work on my 2010 vw jetta tdi? Am i going to get bulb light out on dash and fault codes on scans?


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigeye said:


> I contacted ecspareparts.com. Here is their answer.
> 
> 1101251 Offer for Spare Parts
> 
> ...


I believe you will get bulb out warnings according to page 4 post #134 of this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ail-Coding&p=72441984&viewfull=1#post72441984


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

kiekar said:


> I believe you will get bulb out warnings according to page 4 post #134 of this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ail-Coding&p=72441984&viewfull=1#post72441984


Do you know if highline cecm 3C8937049AC will work without bulb light on dash and fault codes? Check out this link http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--TDI/Lighting/Headlights/ES2137389/


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bigeye said:


> Do you know if highline cecm 3C8937049AC will work without bulb light on dash and fault codes? Check out this link http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--TDI/Lighting/Headlights/ES2137389/


100% will not work if you car is a 2010 with all MK6 electronics.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Agreed with AMD

Mk6 electrical cecm don't start with 3C, 3C is for mk5


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

I did swapped the wires at the rear led lights. I did the following:

Colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black.

At the cecm, I removed wire from pin C47(gold connector) and placed electrical tape over terminal and set it aside. I moved A28(black connector) to C47. A28 remain empty. I added rear fog light trigger from the euro switch to pin A17 at cecm.

I did full scan and change byte 18 to 05. All lights worked. Brakes are red.

The problem is a get a bulb icon light on the dash and says rear parking lights are out and left fog light are out but they are not out. I also get 2 fault codes at address 09 cent. elect. How do i make the bulb icon light on the dash and the fault codes to disappear?

Here is my scan.
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.cl 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B3E902D3EE4800800814000000405000586500085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3C7D26D7BF70B8E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 30071 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 5514 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.21
Time: 01:19:22

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 5514 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.21
Time: 01:19:22

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

If all lights are working as expected but you are just getting an error or bulb out then you should try different values for byte 18, try what I have with my rear fog on the 2010: 0E (zero E), for some people 1F works

There is a thread about it, do a search. If you are just unlucky then you have the cecm that will give you the error no matter what 

I don't have the same cecm that your have, mine is 5k0 937 087 c zox


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*Byte 18 using 0E and 1F*

I got same result of 05 when using 0E at byte 18. Results from 1F are rear fog light does not work and bulb out light on dash and 3 fault codes.


----------



## teerak2uk (Sep 22, 2007)

maybe place a resistor to the same value the bulb would normally be this should fix the bulb fail warning error your getting

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320774391711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

value normally depends on the rating of the original bulb and now how many led`s are replacing that bulb


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

teerak2uk said:


> maybe place a resistor to the same value the bulb would normally be this should fix the bulb fail warning error your getting
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320774391711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> value normally depends on the rating of the original bulb and now how many led`s are replacing that bulb


How do you install 2 x 25w 25ohm CANBUS LED Car bulb Load Resistors leds?


----------



## teerak2uk (Sep 22, 2007)

Bigeye said:


> How do you install 2 x 25w 25ohm CANBUS LED Car bulb Load Resistors leds?


you use 1 per bulb that is causing error and it is wired so one end is one the pos feed for the bulb and the other end goes on the neg wire as all it does is give the same current draw as the o/e bulb would


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

teerak2uk said:


> you use 1 per bulb that is causing error and it is wired so one end is one the pos feed for the bulb and the other end goes on the neg wire as all it does is give the same current draw as the o/e bulb would


I think my rear led lights are causing the errors so how many resistors do i need? I am not sure how many leds in the light set. I brought this http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--TDI/Lighting/Taillights/ES1306715/


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Bigeye said:


> Does any body know if this 5K0937087C sold by ecs tuning http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5k0937087/ES401545/ is the same as the one amd is the be best use for his upgrade cecm whick is 5K0-937-087-Z0X. The cecm sold by ecs doen't not have Z0X at the end. Not sure if that is low-line or high-line.


Don't buy this cecm unless ECS Tuning tells you what the color index is at the end, it is either zox (auto tranny) or zov (manual)

I know cecms are non returnable at the dealer, I am assuming ECS tuning follows same policy

My car built 09/09 has no error messages using the zox version of this cecm

LED tails don't require highline cecm, lowline should work fine. I only needed the highline cecm for HIDs and front fogs.

For me it was a direct replacement for my lowline cecm 5K0 937 084 A


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> My car built 09/09 has no error messages using the zox version of this cecm


With or Without rear fog?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

With rear fog


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> With rear fog


Now to get one to work without rear fog


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you try 1F for byte 18 for the ones without rear fog?

Is the car jetta or something else?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> Did you try 1F for byte 18 for the ones without rear fog?
> 
> Is the car jetta or something else?


2010 Jetta TDI DSG, tried all the codes listed so far


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Which CECM


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*5k0-937-087-g-z5y*

Do you guys think if i upgrade my cecm to 5K0-937-087-G-Z5Y, the bulb out light and the fault codes will disappear on my dash?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

What is the built month/year of your car? Check the sticker in the driver door.

Do you plan to add Hid bi-xenon headlights and front fog? (now or later)


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

digitalextremes said:


> What is the built month/year of your car? Check the sticker in the driver door.
> 
> Do you plan to add Hid bi-xenon headlights and front fog? (now or later)


The build month and is 8/2010. I maybe add front fog in the future.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know if it will work for you without errors.

I know for a fact that it will give errors if used in a car built between 7/09 - 11/09, 5k0 937 087 c zov/zox should be used cars built between those months if you want no errors.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*2010 Vw jetta tdi rear led lights upgrade*

The replacement for my cecm 5K0-937-085-L would be 5K0-937-087-L-Z2M. Anybody know if this cecm will get rid of the bulb out light on dash and fault codes.


----------



## n2n1itt (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the part number Bigeye is referring to? I have an 8/2010 TDI sedan w/ DSG as well and my factory BCM was 085-L.



Bigeye said:


> 5K0-937-087-L-Z2M


I installed the G-Z5Y BCM, China-made Hella tails, euroswitch, wired and re-pinned for rear fog and amber tails per the DIY. G-Z5Y CECM was clearly a mistake due to optimism and sloppy reading on my part (whoops), but I did make a good effort to find C-Z0X and came up completely empty-handed. Byte 18 to 0E results in correct operation of all lights and the fewest errors, but I still have L/R rear parking light out.

Can someone from Ross-Tech chime in? (new MicroCAN owner here) I'm willing experiment with pins based on reasonable suspicion, but I'll probably revert to OE tails before I throw another $300+ down for a new BCM (unless someone finds a currently-available part that's proven to work in this configuration).

Full scan sent to R-T.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 G HW: 5K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 111 1129 
Revision: BL111001 
Coding: 2D200B1E902F3EE4800800856000000401000E86510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 3957F732B042B2C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 29071 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 13305 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.00
Time: 14:56:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.70 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 145
Mileage: 13305 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.00
Time: 14:56:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Just had the Z0X highline installed so now I have front fogs and my shutters are working up front, but my rear LED's are behaving differently. Outer rings work in proper passat mode (turn signal/hazard mode only). Before, when I braked, the outer rings would light up too. Also, when I turned the lights on for night time driving, the outer rings would come on too, but not anymore now that I've added the new cecm. Problem now is that the bulb indicator came on with the new cecm. Not sure what the problem could be. Anyone ever see that happen? Any fixes? 

BTW, I don't have a rear fog on my LED's and the place I had the coding done for the new cecm did not code for a rear fog.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

JetProfet said:


> Just had the Z0X highline installed so now I have front fogs and my shutters are working up front, but my rear LED's are behaving differently. Outer rings work in proper passat mode (turn signal/hazard mode only). Before, when I braked, the outer rings would light up too. Also, when I turned the lights on for night time driving, the outer rings would come on too, but not anymore now that I've added the new cecm. Problem now is that the bulb indicator came on with the new cecm. Not sure what the problem could be. Anyone ever see that happen? Any fixes?
> 
> BTW, I don't have a rear fog on my LED's and the place I had the coding done for the new cecm did not code for a rear fog.


 You are lucky to get that CECM 

Post your 09-Electrical Coding 

If it is a 2010 Jetta with no rear fog, most probably *1F* is the coding that will work for Byte 18 for you. 
With rear fog, I have 2010 Jetta with Z0X and rear fog, I use 0E with no issues.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok. Guess I'll stop by my guys again and try 1F for byte 18. I'll try to get him to print out my 09 electrical coding too.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Try 06 before you try 1F, I think 06 will work fine.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll give them both a shot. Are those codes for standard passat mode or amber mode?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Passat mode: the outer circle for turn signal etc is controlled by coding but amber isn't, amber is simply accomplished by swapping some wires in the tail light connectors, search for DIY


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

digitalextremes said:


> Passat mode: the outer circle for turn signal etc is controlled by coding but amber isn't, amber is simply accomplished by swapping some wires in the tail light connectors, search for DIY


 Is the wire switching for the tails the same as the original DIY for the LED tails? I can't seem to find anything for the 2010 jetta specifically except for this thread.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

It's the same for any mkv jetta when it comes to wire switching at the tail lights for amber blinkers instead of red. There is a nice DIY with pics with someone using a paper clip to unlock pins (I followed that for my 2010 jetta)


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

using the correct tool > paper clips.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*5k0-937-087-c-zox*



JetProfet said:


> Just had the Z0X highline installed so now I have front fogs and my shutters are working up front, but my rear LED's are behaving differently. Outer rings work in proper passat mode (turn signal/hazard mode only). Before, when I braked, the outer rings would light up too. Also, when I turned the lights on for night time driving, the outer rings would come on too, but not anymore now that I've added the new cecm. Problem now is that the bulb indicator came on with the new cecm. Not sure what the problem could be. Anyone ever see that happen? Any fixes?
> 
> BTW, I don't have a rear fog on my LED's and the place I had the coding done for the new cecm did not code for a rear fog.


 Where did you buy your highline cecm 5k0-937-087-c-zox?


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Had Volkswagen find it by doing a nationwide dealer search. Only 4 dealers had one in stock when I purchased it about 5-6 months ago. I COD ordered it from a Texas VW dealer. I don't know how much luck you'll have finding it now, but call a VW and see if they can find it.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Bigeye said:


> Where did you buy your highline cecm 5k0-937-087-c-zox?


 Call a dealer who has visibly to other dealers' inventory and you can get a most recent list, you cannot buy from vw warehouse anymore because it has been discontinued and superseded so see if a dealer has one sitting on the shelf which is quite possible, also you can call ECSTuning, they have one listed on their website but they don't list if it is ZOV or ZOX, tell them to physically check the label on the box (not on the unit itself) and read what the last 3 are. 

The following dealers had it in April 2011 

5K0937087C Z0X 

Name: 

Jim Ellis Volkswagen of Marietta 

Address: 

1860 Cobb Parkway SE 

City: 

Marietta 

State/Province: 

GA 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

30060 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

770-955-6565 

Fax: 

770-956-1971 



Name: 

Kuhn Volkswagen 

Address: 

3900 W Kennedy Blvd 

City: 

Tampa 

State/Province: 

FL 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

33609 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

813-872-4841 

Fax: 

813-871-2927 



Name: 

Bayside Volkswagen 

Address: 

208-12 Northern Blvd. 

City: 

Bayside 

State/Province: 

NY 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

11361 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

718-423-6389 

Fax: 

718-631-5414 




Name: 

The Dean Team of Kirkwood 

Address: 

10205 Manchester Road 

City: 

Kirkwood 

State/Province: 

MO 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

63122 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

314-966-0303 

Fax: 

314-966-4057 




Name: 

Riverhead Bay Volkswagen 

Address: 

1521 Old Country Road 

City: 

Riverhead 

State/Province: 

NY 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

11901 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

631-727-4000 

Fax: 

631-208-0746 


Name: 

Boardwalk Volkswagen Park Cities 

Address: 

5555 Lemmon Avenue 

City: 

Dallas 

State/Province: 

TX 

ZIP/Postal Code: 

75209 

Country: 

US 

Phone: 

214-561-8100 

Fax: 

214-561-8026


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

digitalextremes said:


> Name:
> 
> Boardwalk Volkswagen Park Cities
> 
> ...


 Boardwalk VW in Texas is where I got mine. I think they told me I got the last one in their stock, but give all those dealers a call and see if you can find it.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Scan from a 2010 Jetta, Brussel, Belgium.

Version VCDS: FRM 10.6.4
Version données: 20110418

Samedi,18,Février,2012,13:06:59:55062

Type chassis: 1K0
Scanner: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZXXXXXXXXXX4753 

01-Moteur -- Etat: OK 0000
03-Freins ABS -- Etat: OK 0000
04-Angle de direction -- Etat: OK 0000
08-Climatronic -- Etat: OK 0000
09-Centrale Elec. -- Etat: Défaut 0010
10-Assistance stationnt -- Etat: Défaut 0010
15-Airbags -- Etat: OK 0000
16-Volant multifonct. -- Etat: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Etat: OK 0000
19-Gateway CAN -- Etat: OK 0000
25-Anti-démarrage -- Etat: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Etat: Défaut 0010
42-Porte conducteur -- Etat: OK 0000
44-Direction assistée -- Etat: OK 0000
46-Module confort -- Etat: OK 0000
52-Porte passager -- Etat: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Etat: Défaut 0010
62-Porte AR gauche -- Etat: Défaut 0010
72-Porte AR droite -- Etat: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 01: Moteur (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
No. pièce Log: 03L 906 023 B Mat: 03L 906 023 A
Pièce: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 8831 
Révision: --H23--- No. de série: 00000000000000
Codage: 00114016032400080000
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00185
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B 003007
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B.rod
VCID: 254A46FE9571

Aucun code défaut trouvé.
Tests passés: 1110 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 03: Freins ABS Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
No. pièce Log: 1K0 907 379 AQ Mat: 1K0 907 379 AQ
Pièce: MABS MK70M 0105 
Révision: 00H32001 
Codage: 0000257
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8102B26EA199

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 08: Climatronic (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
No. pièce Log: 5K0 907 044 BC Mat: 5K0 907 044 BC
Pièce: Climatronic H14 0608 
Révision: 00003001 
Codage: 0000000000
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00148
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6DDA7EDE0D01

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 09: Centrale Elec. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
No. pièce Log: 5K0 937 084 Mat: 5K0 937 084 
Pièce: BCM PQ35 B 008 0019 
Révision: BA008001 
Codage: 40000A32983FE3E0400800802400002001700088512081605C8000000000
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFE6E4D6870D

No. pièce: 1K1 955 119 E
Pièce: Wischer 22070 21 0501 
Codage: 009795

No. pièce: 1K0 955 559 AH
Pièce: RLS 020609 05 54 0402 
Codage: 0230AD

No. pièce: 1K8 951 171 
Pièce: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Codage: 000000

No. pièce: 1K0 951 605 C
Pièce: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 
 Codage: 000000

No. pièce: 1K8 951 171 
Pièce: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Codage: 000000

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 10: Assistance stationnt (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
No. pièce Log: 1K9 919 475 Mat: 1K9 919 475 
Pièce: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0001 
Révision: -------- No. de série: 90330916600296
Codage: 100001
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F8F4DF8AF243

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 909 605 T Mat: 1K0 909 605 T
Pièce: 2J AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Révision: 05020000 No. de série: 0038PD2E8UZ9 
Codage: 0012874
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D7A8E9E1DE1

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 16: Volant multifonct. Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 953 549 CH Mat: 1K0 953 549 CH
Pièce: J0527 056 0111 
Codage: 0000733
No. Atelier: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7AF045824C4F

No. pièce: 5K0 959 542 A
Pièce: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Codage: 00000130
No. Atelier: WSC 00000 

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
No. pièce Log: 5M0 920 870 C Mat: 5M0 920 870 C
Pièce: KOMBI H08 0021 
Révision: V0008011 No. de série: 
Codage: 271B00
No. Atelier: WSC 02526 202 17948
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04010
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F66A4D6C78D

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 19: Gateway CAN Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 907 530 AA Mat: 1K0 907 951 
Pièce: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Révision: H07 01 No. de série: 030709F1001542
Codage: E9A07F06400202001002
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 66C801F228F7

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 25: Anti-démarrage (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
No. pièce Log: 5M0 920 870 C Mat: 5M0 920 870 C
Pièce: IMMO H08 0021 
Révision: V0008011 No. de série: 
No. Atelier: WSC 00000 000 00000
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01010
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F66A4D6C78D

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
No. pièce Log: 1T0 035 680 D Mat: 1T0 035 680 B
Pièce: RNS-MID H11 3810 
Révision: AB001001 No. de série: VWZ6Z7J8166068
Codage: 04000400040000920000
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
Jeu de données ASAM: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F66A4D6C78D

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 42: Porte conducteur Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 959 701 AE Mat: 1K0 959 793 P
Pièce: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Révision: 71009005 No. de série: 00000753598708
Codage: 0000180
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71E262AE1139

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 44: Direction assistée Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
No. pièce: 1K0 909 144 H
Pièce: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 2901 
Révision: 00H15000 
No. Atelier: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2F66A4D6C78D

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 52: Porte passager Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 959 702 AE Mat: 1K0 959 792 P
Pièce: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519 
Révision: 71009005 No. de série: 00000751998710
Codage: 0000436
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 72E06DA2143F

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
No. pièce Log: 1T0 035 680 D Mat: 1T0 035 680 B
Pièce: RNS-MID H11 3810 
Révision: AB001001 No. de série: VWZ6Z7J8166068
Codage: 04000400040000920000
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
Jeu de données ASAM: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F66A4D6C78D

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 62: Porte AR gauche Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 959 703 AG Mat: 1K0 959 795 R
Pièce: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Révision: 11006001 No. de série: 00000004113817
Codage: 0000144
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 75EA56BE6551

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 72: Porte AR droite Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
No. pièce Log: 1K0 959 704 AG Mat: 1K0 959 794 R
Pièce: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Révision: 11006001 No. de série: 00000004110721
Codage: 0000144
No. Atelier: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E851B27857

Aucun code défaut trouvé.

Fin ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Not that pics are necessary, but they just look so nice.
> 
> Cherry Red Euro LED Tails (ECS/Hella) installed:


I just have a quick question to make sure my tails are functioning correct. They are set up for amber turns. When they are on they are red in the inner and outer rings. When the turns are on the inner stays red and the outer is amber. When I hit the brakes the inner gets brighter and outer stays the same brightness as normal. Is this normal? 

Also somebody was speaking of installing resistors in place of bulbs that would be missing. Right now I have three warning coming on for bulb check. 1. left rear parking light 2.right rear parking light and 3. left rear fog light. I know what the fog light is about and just need to do the wiring from the switch to the module. Is there a way to install resisters in something to make the bulb check warnings for the parking lights turn off?

The car I have is a 2010 TDi Cup


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

looks as if I screwed myself and waited to long to do this mod...nobody has this part in stock, and they can only order G Z5Y, which from reading this will not get rid of the bulb out warnings :banghead:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

The ECS lights have failed on both sides now. Just saying...


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

IMO the Made in China Hela Tails are the worse quality led tails you can ever buy for a German engineered car.

People buy led tails because they are suppose to last longer than the halogens besides looking good and using less power.

I am hearing that they start to give up in a year or two.

For an additional $150 I would buy the ones that are made in Mexico, you will save money, time, tickets and headache on a long run.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

digitalextremes said:


> Made in China Hela Tails are the worse quality led tails you can ever buy for a German engineered car.
> 
> People buy led tails because they are suppose to last longer than the halogens besides looking good and using less power.
> 
> For an additional $150 I would buy the ones that are made in Mexico, you will save money, time, tickets and headache on a long run.


Do they offer them in the darker color? Where is the best place to obtain them?


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Do they offer them in the darker color? Where is the best place to obtain them?


To the best of my knowledge no, but I have heard of people sending them off to get them tinted for the darker cherry look. In my opinion the best place for them is going to be TM Tuning. It takes awhile to get stuff from them because they are located in Germany but it is the best place for genuine parts.

Does anybody have any suggestions for me on where I can obtain 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X? I called every dealer listed, and they either told me about the part number changing or that it wasn't an item they stock.

I also called 1st VWParts.com and they did an search and told me every dealer in the US and Canada show 0 in stock for C-Z0X


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

x2 => TMTuning

Their *hit* may be expensive but it works!

OEM stuff actually saves money in a long run.

Damian can pretty much find you any European part.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

After doing some additional calling around it appears that no VW dealership in the US of Canada have 5K0-937-087-C-Z0X in stock. I even checked with Damian with TM tuning to see if he was able to get the part out of Germany, and he was only able to offer me the part # ending in G Z4S. My car has a build date of 8/09 and has a DSG transmission, I am wanting to add LED tails w/ rear fog, and front fogs...are these still possible for me to install and use in the correct amber way without a bulb out indicator and without sending cold diagnostics to the tails, if I upgrade my CECM to that ending in G Z5Y? or how about 5K0-937-087-G-Z2F (this is the part number it changes to when I check on 1stvwparts.com)?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

G Z5Y will not work with any code for your car, you will get strange tail light behavior and error on dash. I don't know about the other cecm though, I am hoping others can chime in and tell what cecm they are using that doesn't give any errors.

Do you have front fogs and bi xenons?

If not then you can use my lowline cecm 084A, which I had no issues with the led tails. I upgraded because I needed shutters and front fogs.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> G Z5Y will not work with any code for your car, you will get strange tail light behavior and error on dash. I don't know about the other cecm though, I am hoping others can chime in and tell what cecm they are using that doesn't give any errors.
> 
> Do you have front fogs and bi xenons?
> 
> If not then you can use my lowline cecm 084A, which I had no issues with the led tails. I upgraded because I needed shutters and front fogs.


I don't currently have either fogs or bi xenons, I want to add fogs though, but I would be willing to do that a non OEM way if it meant I could get LED tails, My current CECM part number is 5K0 937 085 C


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry I did not read your previous posts but have you tried the led tails with your 085 C cecm?

LED Tails don't require midline or highline CECM, it may just work.

If not then take my lowline CECM and send me your lowline CECM.

My car was built 09/09 and had the 084A CECM from factory, it is a TDI Jetta Sedan, LED Tails with rear fog worked fine for me without any issues, I never changed my default Byte 18 coding from whatever it came with from factory.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have the tails yet, I haven't wanted to buy them and then have them not work with my CECM, but if you think it will work as they should (Amber turns & no cold diagnostics) I might go ahead and pull the trigger


----------



## n2n1itt (Dec 5, 2011)

Tim Birney said:


> Scan from a 2010 Jetta, Brussel, Belgium.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Adresse 09: Centrale Elec. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> ...


@ Tim... have you had anyone stupid enough come along to try pasting that code in their NAR 087 CECM?

@ AMD... What happened when your tails started to fail? I understand that you didn't have bulb fault but the diags still put on the little light show at key on?

I've been running the China/Hella LEDs for two months now and I'm at the point where I can mentally ignore the faults (fault light is my "money spent reminder"), but I guess I need to accept that I'm also going to have to revert to lame incandescent tails at some point.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

TXRanger83 said:


> I don't have the tails yet, I haven't wanted to buy them and then have them not work with my CECM, but if you think it will work as they should (Amber turns & no cold diagnostics) I might go ahead and pull the trigger


Just get them with the rear fogs and people dont seem to have any problems.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*ECS rear led lights*



AMD IS THE BEST said:


> The ECS lights have failed on both sides now. Just saying...


Can you give details on how your rear led lights failed? I have the same ECS rear led lights.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bigeye said:


> Can you give details on how your rear led lights failed? I have the same ECS rear led lights.


The first time they got messed up, four of the LED's used for the running lights went died however the amber ones still functioned properly. I could tap the light and they'd flickler. Luckily they were replaced under the 1 year warranty:










Just the other day I found an issue with the drivers side light. One of the amber LED's was much more weak then the rest. Not as noticeable as the first issue with them however it still bothered me. Unfortunately they are now out of warranty so I had to suck it up and just buy another one. No picture of this issue.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

n2n1itt said:


> @ Tim... have you had anyone stupid enough come along to try pasting that code in their NAR 087 CECM?
> 
> @ AMD... What happened when your tails started to fail? I understand that you didn't have bulb fault but the diags still put on the little light show at key on?
> 
> I've been running the China/Hella LEDs for two months now and I'm at the point where I can mentally ignore the faults (fault light is my "money spent reminder"), but I guess I need to accept that I'm also going to have to revert to lame incandescent tails at some point.


The 05.5 through to 09 were reliant upon coding from a GERMAN MKV Jetta.
So logic dictates that the 2010 could use the same BOOST from a European Car.

Eh?

P.S. Seems that VW used two distinct Controllers from one side of the Pond to the other side of the Pond.

Note earlier references to success from people with replacement, or virtue of compliant Controllers.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

TXRanger83 said:


> I don't have the tails yet, I haven't wanted to buy them and then have them not work with my CECM, but if you think it will work as they should (Amber turns & no cold diagnostics) I might go ahead and pull the trigger


Go for it, amber + rear fog on 084A lowline CECM worked so I see no harm in trying. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*Cracked right led tail light*

On 9/29/11, I brought the cherry red LED tail light set es#1306715 from ecs tuning. On 3/4/2012, I noticed that there are several cracks on the inner and outer right side of the led tail lights. Attached is photo showing the some of the cracks are inside the lense and some are outside. On the photo, there are black arrows pointing at the cracks. The vehicle wasn't involved in any kind of accident. I always park my car inside my garage when i am at home. What is the warranty on these led tail lights? Have you guys have this kind of problem?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

You need to host it on photobucket or a similar site and then post them image here in the IMG tags.

As for warranty, i think you would have to go back to who you bought them from. As they are not original on the car as you bought them, the dealer will most likely tell you to pound sand if you ask for a replacement.


----------



## Ironman24 (Apr 18, 2006)

The quality on the LED tail lights made in China are horrible. I went through 2 sets with burnt out LEDs and had them replaced under warranty. Then after my 1 year was up the clear plastic started to yellow and more of the LEDs burnt out.

You should be able to have the one light with the cracked lens replaced under warranty but I would expect more problems in the future.

Anyone ever figure out the correct coding to make the rear fog light work on the 2010 without buying a highline ecm?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Ironman24 said:


> The quality on the LED tail lights made in China are horrible. I went through 2 sets with burnt out LEDs and had them replaced under warranty. Then after my 1 year was up the clear plastic started to yellow and more of the LEDs burnt out.
> 
> You should be able to have the one light with the cracked lens replaced under warranty but I would expect more problems in the future.
> 
> Anyone ever figure out the correct coding to make the rear fog light work on the 2010 without buying a highline ecm?


I was able to use the European made led tails with rear fog on my 2010 jetta sedan with lowline cecm 084A
with whatever factory coding was there for byte 18 on the cecm (showed 00)

What is the problem that you are having?

Rear fog was driven by wire swap at cecm and a trigger wire at the switch, no faults were thrown on the dash


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Do they offer them in the darker color? Where is the best place to obtain them?


I have never bought anything from this place but they have them in stock, and price seems reasonable as well:

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...ts/VWJEL001-LHD&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct


----------



## Ironman24 (Apr 18, 2006)

digitalextremes said:


> 084A
> with whatever factory coding was there for byte 18 on the cecm (showed 00)
> 
> I was able to use the European made led tails with rear fog on my 2010 jetta sedan with lowline cecm What is the problem that you are having?
> ...


I have a message showing on the dash that the rear fog bulb is burned out. All the other lights are working correctly. Are these the instructions you followed for the rear fog light wire swap?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Ironman24 said:


> I have a message showing on the dash that the rear fog bulb is burned out. All the other lights are working correctly. Are these the instructions you followed for the rear fog light wire swap?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.





Ironman24 said:


> I have a message showing on the dash that the rear fog bulb is burned out. All the other lights are working correctly. Are these the instructions you followed for the rear fog light wire swap?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.


You need to do this to get rear fog working...

At the cecm:

1) Remove wire from pin C47 (in gold connector) and tape up the connector and leave it out.

2) Remove wire from pin A28 (in black connector) and insert it into spot C47. 

3) Add rear fog's trigger wire at A17 at cecm (in black connector)

4) Test DRLs, if you have issue with DRLs not lighting up then untape the connector you took out of spot C47 and plug that into spot A28 and re-test.

5) Clear all errors and test tails, brake lights, turn signals, rear fog and make sure they work as expected and there are no errors on the dash


----------



## n2n1itt (Dec 5, 2011)

Tim Birney said:


> The 05.5 through to 09 were reliant upon coding from a GERMAN MKV Jetta.
> So logic dictates that the 2010 could use the same BOOST from a European Car.
> 
> Eh?
> ...


Well of course! I'm willing to experiment but I'm just wondering what specifically is worth trying at this point. I have the 087-G-Z5Y CECM (which was a bit of a mistake), upgraded from 087-L, and I have problems with the tails.

I have a suspicion that the reason the tails don't work well with these BCMs associated with later build dates is that Mk6 production for Euro markets may have been cut in earlier than NAR, so the last Mk5s built were destined ONLY for NAR markets and therefore there was no need to support LED tails. That would explain why these earlier 2010s have the same -084 BCM part that the Belgian Jetta has (digitalextremes and TXRanger) and why the later -087 BCMs including the replacement highline units (AMD, Bigeye, and myself) are decidedly LED-unfriendly.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

You may be on to something here, My 084A worked fine and my replacement 087C works fine too.

087C was the oldest highline 087


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

For the record, my car's LED's function perfect with no bulb out error. It stink's I went with the inferior LED assemblies, but the coding and CECM are working perfectly. Only one slight hicup is that they flicker a tiny bit when the key was powered on but I resolved this by making them turn on as soon as a turn the key on with the DRL's. An acceptable work-around in my opinion. I prefer them on all the time anyway.


----------



## n2n1itt (Dec 5, 2011)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> For the record, my car's LED's function perfect with no bulb out error. It stink's I went with the inferior LED assemblies, but the coding and CECM are working perfectly. Only one slight hicup is that they flicker a tiny bit when the key was powered on but I resolved this by making them turn on as soon as a turn the key on with the DRL's. An acceptable work-around in my opinion. I prefer them on all the time anyway.


Was the thinking that this would help prolong the life of the tails? (presuming that the cold diags really are harmful) Don't have access to my VCDS at the moment...would you mind sharing which byte controls rear running lights with DRLs?

As digital points out, your 087-c-z0x was the earliest highline 087 that anyone reported about for a 2010 on the forums, so the earlier part is obviously the thing working in your favor. It's like some engineer at VW forgot to delete some code that he was supposed to remove. Pretty sure you were the first one to report about a highline CECM in a 2010 anywhere, actually...so props and thanks for that.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

n2n1itt said:


> Was the thinking that this would help prolong the life of the tails? (presuming that the cold diags really are harmful) Don't have access to my VCDS at the moment...would you mind sharing which byte controls rear running lights with DRLs?
> 
> As digital points out, your 087-c-z0x was the earliest highline 087 that anyone reported about for a 2010 on the forums, so the earlier part is obviously the thing working in your favor. It's like some engineer at VW forgot to delete some code that he was supposed to remove. Pretty sure you were the first one to report about a highline CECM in a 2010 anywhere, actually...so props and thanks for that.


Yes, the Cold Diagnostics on the LED Tail Lights are HARMFUL.

The Cold Diagnostics Will go through the LED Tail Lights, and then decay in the REVERSE Polarity.
LEDs are unidirectional in terms of DC Voltage. . . hence Cold Diagnostics have to be disabled.



Popeye


----------



## rwm19 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for raising this from the dead. 
Anyone know where to pick up the C-Z0X cecm anymore? I have been having a hell of a time trying to find one since its been superseded by the 087-G-Z5Y. And from the looks of it, its the only cecm besides 084-A that works?(also impossible to find) 

Currently I have the 085-G cecm and getting the lame bulb error. Also I have the non rear fog. 
currently byte 18 is coded to '15' b/c it actually looks decent but with error. but have tried a lot of other codes like whitewolfie10. 

would the light clear if I got a rear fog and rewired/recoded? 

I also wonder if the 087-B would work? and its actually available.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

You can buy my 084A lowline cecm if it will work for your car. I never had any issues with it and LED tails prior to upgrading it to a highline cecm that I needed for the bi xenon HIDs.

My 2010 Jetta's build date was 09/09.

PM if you want it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwm19 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool. Ill definately keep you in mind. my build dates 12/09, should that be an issue?
i'm still on the hunt but Ill let you know if interested, it might have to suffice..


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know, you can try and return it your shipping cost if doesn't work.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Has anybody actually figured out the correct coding for no rear fog? I am using "56" right now and it works with no errors but the outside ring of the tail light is way too bright. It is just as bright as the brake lights. It should be more dim IIRC from the earlier cars.


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Any updates on other "newer" cecm's for the 2010? Anyone still getting bulb out errors?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

boomanphoto said:


> Any updates on other "newer" cecm's for the 2010? Anyone still getting bulb out errors?


 no and yes


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

phil123 said:


> no and yes


 thanks for all the help there buddy :laugh:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

It kinda does suck, but i suggested she get the new Golf Wagon when it does come to the US.


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so bringing this up from the dead again! :laugh:

For all you CECM guru's, what's the difference between the highline modules? some vary from under $200 to over $400. :screwy:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Do any of you guys have the stock CECM you'd be willing to sell?


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do you need a stock one? I have one but I'm on the fence about keeping my high line one.


----------



## dmikucki (Sep 30, 2012)

so i just got my euro taillights and want to install them.... i have a 2010 wolfsburg jetta and was wondering if i can just follow the whole diy from the 05-09 jetta or is there something else to do? i have the taillights with the rear fog but i don't care for it at the moment... what do i have to do to just get them working properly with amber signals? any help


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

*Byte 18 coding issue*

I am having a coding issue with byte 18 on a 2013 Jetta TDI. I am not able to make any changes at all on this byte. I am using Ross Tech V12.12 and Hex/Can cable. Has anyone run into this? The BCM# is 5C0 937 087 E. Can you not modify byte 18 anymore? 

The car has OE LED taillights from a hybrid installed with adapter harnesses. All lights function properly except the brake lights are on solid when the headlights are switched on. 

Thursday,20,February,2014,14:27:28:65186
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: 3VWLL7AJ2DM374842 License Plate: 13TDI



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 44 47 56

VIN: 3VWLL7AJ2DM374842 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 HD HW: 03L 907 309 AA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 4605 
Revision: 12H15--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74EC1F2A17458DBE80B-8021

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3524 
Revision: 05551213 Serial number: 00001206060578
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 244C2F6AE7255D3ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492900FE8D1302E8921B0042A71000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DFA3A0EE40FCCF6FF5-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0178981623
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G.rod
VCID: 346CDF2A9FC5CDBE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 BA HW: 5C0 820 047 BA
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0204 
Revision: 2001012S Serial number: 00000001747069
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 60C4637AB3BD011EF43-8035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0256 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371230120587
Coding: 7B994B9A08AB0B0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 2F66D0467EE3EE663D9-807A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AF HW: 6R0 959 801 AF Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 004 3465 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 AF HW: 6R0 959 802 AF Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 004 3465 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H10 0007 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 H HW: 6R0 959 811 H
Component: J388__TSG_HL 004 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 H HW: 6R0 959 812 H
Component: J389__TSG_HR 004 3464 
Coding: 800000

3 Faults Found:
01758 - Bulbs for Brake Lamps 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 21415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.25
Time: 14:05:22

03431 - Activation of Left Parking Light 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 21415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.25
Time: 14:05:19

03432 - Activation of Right Parking Light 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 21415 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.25
Time: 14:05:19


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM07X2ZI 
Coding: 00003936
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 346CDF2A9FC5CDBE40B-8061

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 B HW: 5C6 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0046 
Serial number: 6940000Y120000J6Z90$
Coding: 303036

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0E416567ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5416456FZZZ/

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME63355F1DZZZ/

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME410F051EZZZU

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME206A511CZZZV

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME41014A1DZZZT

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 952 A HW: 5C6 920 952 A
Component: KOMBI H06 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270A01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00122
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2A50C1524D018B4EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0256 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: F0E4933A235D319EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H06 0705 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00122
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EAD081520D81CB4EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12000165398004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2F66D04676E3EE663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H18 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7662863419 
Coding: 020100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A50C15245018B4EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 D HW: 1K0 035 274 D
Component: RNS315-NAR H53 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M4261917
Coding: 04090001010006000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS 001705
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS.rod
VCID: 254A326E241FA436C75-8070

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V3_(0037) 0037 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3776E82646B326A6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 035 456 HW: 5C6 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp10K H07 0468 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA083A0077621
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3.rod
VCID: E5CAF26EE49FE436875-80B0

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

dmikucki said:


> so i just got my euro taillights and want to install them.... i have a 2010 wolfsburg jetta and was wondering if i can just follow the whole diy from the 05-09 jetta or is there something else to do? i have the taillights with the rear fog but i don't care for it at the moment... what do i have to do to just get them working properly with amber signals? any help


Easy answer... NO you cannot use 05.5-09 DIY.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I know a lot of research has been put into this so thank you all for your efforts. I'm thinking I want to get a pair of LED tails but just want some clarification: 

I have a 2010 SE with a cent. elect. part number 5K0 937 085 C and vag-com. I don't care about rear fog option but would like the amber signals. Is it possible to code my car to work properly with LED tail lights? With no bulb out error? 

Also, if I can get a set of tail lights right off a scrapped car in Germany, will those work?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> Hi guys, I know a lot of research has been put into this so thank you all for your efforts. I'm thinking I want to get a pair of LED tails but just want some clarification:
> 
> I have a 2010 SE with a cent. elect. part number 5K0 937 085 C and vag-com. I don't care about rear fog option but would like the amber signals. Is it possible to code my car to work properly with LED tail lights? With no bulb out error?
> 
> Also, if I can get a set of tail lights right off a scrapped car in Germany, will those work?


I thought "S" "SE" and such were MK6...

As for MK5 2010 Jetta, you will have a bulb out error, the only ones in this thread that DO NOT have the error is the people with the rear fog.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

phil123 said:


> I thought "S" "SE" and such were MK6...
> 
> As for MK5 2010 Jetta, you will have a bulb out error, the only ones in this thread that DO NOT have the error is the people with the rear fog.


So if I hard wire the rear fog light, it's possible to avoid the bulb error?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> So if I hard wire the rear fog light, it's possible to avoid the bulb error?


The one i have doesnt have the rear fog and gets the error, i'm just going off what people have said in this thread...


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

phil123 said:


> The one i have doesnt have the rear fog and gets the error, i'm just going off what people have said in this thread...


Thanks for the heads up, were they OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, were they OEM or aftermarket?


The ones I have? OEM, the quality mexico ones, not the china OEM ones (not that I think it matters for our issue)


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

phil123 said:


> The ones I have? OEM, the quality mexico ones, not the china OEM ones (not that I think it matters for our issue)


Yeah, thanks. I thought I read somewhere that the cheap Chinese ones will throw more errors then the OEM sets. 

So you have a 2010 with OEM LED tails not coded for rear fog and get the bulb error, correct? Do you know what cecm you have? 

I'm a little under educated on disabling the cold diagnostic, is that something you did do?


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

For any 2010 owner who has a 5K0937085C installed, I can confirm that if you rewire the CECM for use with rear fog and do the pin swap at the tail lights, code byte 18 to "0E" that you will have fully functional lights with amber signals and no bulb out error. The odd thing for me was the wiring for the passenger side. Everything I read said: Pin 4->3, 3->2, 2->4. This caused the light on that side to function improperly. I rewired as follows: 2->3, 3->4, and 4->2.


----------



## Porotos (Mar 29, 2012)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> For any 2010 owner who has a 5K0937085C installed, I can confirm that if you rewire the CECM for use with rear fog and do the pin swap at the tail lights, code byte 18 to "0E" that you will have fully functional lights with amber signals and no bulb out error. The odd thing for me was the wiring for the passenger side. Everything I read said: Pin 4->3, 3->2, 2->4. This caused the light on that side to function improperly. I rewired as follows: 2->3, 3->4, and 4->2.


Do you actually have the rear fog in your lights?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

NothingLasts1987 said:


> For any 2010 owner who has a 5K0937085C installed, I can confirm that if you rewire the CECM for use with rear fog and do the pin swap at the tail lights, code byte 18 to "0E" that you will have fully functional lights with amber signals and no bulb out error. The odd thing for me was the wiring for the passenger side. Everything I read said: Pin 4->3, 3->2, 2->4. This caused the light on that side to function improperly. I rewired as follows: 2->3, 3->4, and 4->2.





Porotos said:


> Do you actually have the rear fog in your lights?


Ya, if so, that was addressed very early in the thread, however if you do not have the rear fog and somehow wired it different, then that may be something to look at.


----------



## Porotos (Mar 29, 2012)

phil123 said:


> Ya, if so, that was addressed very early in the thread, however if you do not have the rear fog and somehow wired it different, then that may be something to look at.


That's what I'm interested about; I don't have the rear fog in my lights and they work just fine at the moment, but I get the annoying BOW w/the 3 faults (rears on R+L, and fog). So if Nothinglasts1987's lights don't have the rear fog, and using his stock CECM he was able to avoid the BOW with just a wire swap, I would try it out...


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I read almost this entire thread and didn't see it confirmed anywhere about getting them to work with the rear fog, with that specific CECM, without a bulb out error. I'm guessing that if we use coding from a different region that requires a rear fog, there won't be any getting around doing the wiring for a rear fog (to keep the error away).


----------



## mpearce (Apr 17, 2003)

I realize this thread is for coding LED tails, however I was trying to simply wire up the rear fog on my stock NA taillights on my 2010 Jetta TDI. After doing the wiring under the dash and running the trigger wire from the euroswitch to the cecm I went to code byte 18 to 0E in the drop menu, but I don't see the 0E VW Golf Plus option. Has anyone else run into this? I tried some of the other coding but I was still getting bulb out errors. I was able to get the rear fog working and the rear fog icon lighting up in the dash but kept getting bulb out warnings. My car has the 5K0 937 085 C CECM. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## C[email protected] (Feb 24, 2003)

*For what its worth....*

2010 Jetta TDI, Chinese LED tails w/ stock OE headlights.

Thanks to that code chart posted a few pages ago, I found that 74 & 75 work error free when the rear fog is hooked up. Without rear fog there will be a rear fog bulb out error, but no other errors.

Re above: if it isn't in the drop down you need to manually change the corresponding bytes in the coding string. If you don't understand what I just said, don't even try it or you can brick your CCM.


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

mpearce said:


> I realize this thread is for coding LED tails, however I was trying to simply wire up the rear fog on my stock NA taillights on my 2010 Jetta TDI. After doing the wiring under the dash and running the trigger wire from the euroswitch to the cecm I went to code byte 18 to 0E in the drop menu, but I don't see the 0E VW Golf Plus option. Has anyone else run into this? I tried some of the other coding but I was still getting bulb out errors. I was able to get the rear fog working and the rear fog icon lighting up in the dash but kept getting bulb out warnings. My car has the 5K0 937 085 C CECM. Any help would be appreciated.


If I understand correctly, you want stock tails with a rear fog? I'm not sure this is possible. When my LEDs were in the mail, I went ahead and did the wire swaps. What I found is that by changing the coding, you change the behavior of your tail lights. Like instead of the whole circle lighting up when you brake, only half does. There may be coding to get normal behavior and rear fog out of stock incandescent taillights, but I'm not aware of it. Like the poster before mentioned, the drop down menu is just a suggestion, you can manually enter any hex value but some values have permanent negative effects (I think).


----------



## Emkayphive (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys, i've installed a pair of Hella LED tails on my 2010 Jetta 2.5. I haven't done any coding, just some basic re-wiring. I have amber turn signals that work just fine, and when i brake my outer rings are amber and inner circle is red, which isn't perfect but i'm okay with it. 
The main problems occur when i turn on my running lights at night. The drivers side inner circle and outer ring both light of red, but the passenger side outer ring lights up amber, while the passenger side inner circle lights up red. I take pride in my car and i hate having goofy, asymmetrically colored tails at night. :facepalm:
With both the running lights and turn signals on, the drivers side blinks from all red to red inner and amber outer. the passenger side blinks from red inner and amber outer to slightly brighter amber outer. 
My question is, then, if anyone has had this specific problem, and if it is a wiring issue (i've tried just about every pin swap to) or if this can be fixed with coding. I'd really like to have my taillights both look symmetrical, even if theyre not entirely perfect. I should say that at this point i have no bulb out errors of any type, and i'd prefer to keep it that way. 
Also, if anyone is in the Philadelphia and would like to eventually help me out, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Abec7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Emkayphive,

I know it's been a couple of months and not sure if you solved your issue. I've been researching the topic for a while now, trying to get my 2010 TDI to go amber... You should be able to get your lights to function symmetrically in Passat (all red) mode without coding; just pin swapping at the tails. And this shouldn't produce any bulb out warnings as well. Hope it helps.


----------



## vkylymnyk (May 9, 2012)

Good day, tell me what the value 18 bytes is the factory setting. I am from Ukraine and now want to install rear lights like you have had from the factory , instead of their led rear headlights. I have a car VW Jetta 2010 europa.


----------



## Abec7 (Apr 1, 2010)

In my car, in the US, it byte 18 was coded 06 from the factory I believe. There's a drop down menu with several of the coding options and a description. I can't say if it will be the same for your car in your region.

Cheers


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dec 23rd this POS diesel is going back to VW, pay up suckas!


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone still follow this thread? If so I’ve got the famous 5K0-937-087-C-ZOX module for sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

